# 📷 Pocket Camp Screenshots



## cosmylk

Come post your screenshots, show us your favorite things ♪
_! screenshots must be your own, no stealing !

use this if needed ~
[spoiler= ]images here[/spoiler]_​


----------



## UnderWish

Has no one really posted here yet? I love the game so much omg.
Here's my RV so far. A bit disappointed in the furnature limitations but I'm sure more furniture will be added later. 



Havent done anything downstairs just yet.


----------



## cosmylk

UnderWish said:


> snip.


how many villagers have you unlocked? ;o
you unlock more furniture when you befriend and unlock villagers.


----------



## Chick

As the screenshots of the sky tell you, I?ve been playing this all evening to night.
These are just celebrations with my villagers;


Spoiler


----------



## mocha.

Spoiler


----------



## Hazel

This is the only screen shot I've taken so far, been enjoying the game too much, I love this cause it's so cute seeing Filbert accompanying K.K. Slider!


----------



## UnderWish

milk.desu said:


> how many villagers have you unlocked? ;o
> you unlock more furniture when you befriend and unlock villagers.



I'm currently level 14. And I just started yesterday evening, but I looked through the catalogue and there seem to only be ~300 items. Most of which I don't like too much. Was hoping for more minimalist stuff, but hey.


----------



## Candyapple

Exactly my thought when I play this game!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Candyapple said:


> Exactly my thought when I play this game!



Uhm! WHEN DO I GET THIS PRECIOUS BABBUUUU? Srsly ketchup is my fave ever.

Also here's my menagerie... I said I was going to wait... but, things happened.


Spoiler:  








Precious old man.




Goldie's visions of the future!




My new tent, I picked "natural" theme.




Nappin'.




Of course!




I am in love with tha boiis.


----------



## cosmylk




----------



## KaydeeKrunk

milk.desu said:


>



How long does it take to unlock Ketchup? I need her!!!


----------



## cosmylk

KaydeeKrunk said:


> How long does it take to unlock Ketchup? I need her!!!


I do not remember sorry D: I'm level 24 now and the character I unlocked before her was Apple.
I don't keep track of it sorry ; v;


----------



## Garrett

Nice! I just ordered the picnic amenity. Cy-Guy says he'll be done in 48 hours lmao.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

milk.desu said:


> I do not remember sorry D: I'm level 24 now and the character I unlocked before her was Apple.
> I don't keep track of it sorry ; v;



Latest I got was Bunny but I'm v far off from level 24 XD


----------



## cosmylk

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Latest I got was Bunny but I'm v far off from level 24 XD


from Bunny I have...

- Eloise
- Lily
- Beau
- Tex
- Punchy
- Kid Cat
- Chrissy
- Tad
- Bud
- Apple
- Ketchup

- - - Post Merge - - -



Garrett said:


> Nice! I just ordered the picnic amenity. Cy-Guy says he'll be done in 48 hours lmao.


I know right, I'm building the Tree Swing now taking so so so long


----------



## Candyapple

KaydeeKrunk said:


> How long does it take to unlock Ketchup? I need her!!!





milk.desu said:


> from Bunny I have...
> 
> - Eloise
> - Lily
> - Beau
> - Tex
> - Punchy
> - Kid Cat
> - Chrissy
> - Tad
> - Bud
> - Apple
> - Ketchup
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I know right, I'm building the Tree Swing now taking so so so long



Someone said the appearance of animals in a certain order is based on what style of tent you choose at first! I chose natural. And I have the same animals as Milk desu!

Oh also, Kaydee, I was going to wait too for the official release but after 5 minutes I changed my mind and downloaded the game xD


----------



## cosmylk

Candyapple said:


> Someone said the appearance of animals in a certain order is based on what style of tent you choose at first! I chose natural. And I have the same animals as Milk desu!


yeeee -- squadddsssss.. waiting on unlocking Fauna doe (get it heh)

also no idea it depended on the tent you pick, I only knew that it changed the first villagers you invite.
the more you know :'D ��


----------



## Candyapple

milk.desu said:


> yeeee -- squadddsssss.. waiting on unlocking Fauna doe (get it heh)
> 
> also no idea it depended on the tent you pick, I only knew that it changed the first villagers you invite.
> the more you know :'D ��



Fauna doe... hahaha! 
About the animals order, I’m sure I read that more then once.. but if someone can confirm that would be cool! Wait you don’t have Apollo and Filbert though? I just realized now I didn’t see them in your list. I got them pretty early in my game. Oh and here is my very noob camp


----------



## cosmylk

Candyapple said:


> -snip-


yepyep I got them, I was going off KaydeeKrunk's most recent villager unlock.
to see how far along Ketchup was.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I also have the natural theme, so I mean, those are the villagers I have gotten up to then as well.


----------



## GemmaTheJewel

I found this so cute!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

GemmaTheJewel said:


> I found this so cute!View attachment 210368



I love the interactions too! I feel like I screenshot all of them, even though they repeat, they're still too cute!


----------



## Garrett

I love all the little vignettes after some of the requests are fulfilled. The game is very charming.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Loving this so far! Currently on level 28.



Spoiler:


----------



## cosmylk

DEEED IT FINALLY UNLOCKED FAUNA


----------



## Garrett

Can't wait for Fauna! I'm at level 25 so just unlocked Roscoe. She's a normal, right? I want normals and lazies for my natural campsite.


----------



## UnderWish

What do you mean this isnt camouflage?

Double post -.-;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Spoiler: My Screenies are so HUGE!








I guess her fan dance put Rosie to sleep...




I'm in love with the fact that you drink soup from a cup!




I love how you can actually see his eyes when he's shocked. What a cutie.




My fresh new outfit! Looking v serious. XD




Only for you Beau, I normally don't do things either.*yawn*


----------



## Cheshire

I’ve finally unlocked Roscoe at level 32:



My immediate reaction:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Cheshire said:


> I’ve finally unlocked Roscoe at level 32:
> 
> View attachment 210772
> 
> My immediate reaction:
> View attachment 210773



UHG! I can't wait! I just got Ketchup and I'm so happy because I love her, but I need my spooky horse friend!


----------



## Faeynia

milk.desu said:


> -



I unlocked her at lvl 35/36 T_T look me so loonnngg!!



Garrett said:


> -


Don't get your hopes up too high to unlock Fauna early! I can be but it took me 35 or 36 levels o:


----------



## Garrett

I got Fauna last week, around lvl32 for me I think. Just have one last piece of furniture for Cy-Guy to craft for madame before I can invite her. Should have my tree swing ready by then.


----------



## ashjaed

I have Fauna and Roscoe unlocked and I’m at level 31!! I also chose a natural theme to begin with. Also I swear I got Ketchup way earlier than that but my memory is terrible haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have Fauna and Roscoe unlocked and I?m at level 31!! I also chose a natural theme to begin with. Also I swear I got Ketchup way earlier than that but my memory is terrible haha


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

These aren't in order as you can tell, but I've been having lots of fun!


Spoiler: Big Ol Pictures








A first for me!




He's adorable, and I totally agree.




Ah sweet, I need more references.




Hard to see in the middle of the night... but I guess if you're going for that dark lighting approach.




My first glitch! Her little arms were stuck in this position through our whole conversation...




Pretty cute necklace!




So in love with these guys, I hope they return in future games. Jaques could be their brother!


----------



## Witchwyn

Day and night~


----------



## Dorian

OMG, this looks so super cute! But my phone would never allow me to play with. It hates me and lacks memory. Oh well, lol. Have fun playing guys! It looks like tons of fun


----------



## xSuperMario64x

So this just happened...


----------



## tolisamarie

- - - Post Merge - - -

Chillin' in my camper...






Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## Kuromi-sama

milk.desu said:


>



This is one of the cutest things I've ever seen!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

*Reads Roscoe's description* 

"... Shouldn't have done that.  Hahaha..."


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *Reads Roscoe's description*
> 
> "... Shouldn't have done that.  Hahaha..."


Apparently, he knows how to fly.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Look how detailed Hopkins' blow-hole is! =O




I'm loving all the textures and extra details, I hope it's reminiscent of what the future game will hold. Like the jeans texture on here is amazing too!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Campsite Part 1:






Campsite Part 2:


----------



## Flare

What


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Flare said:


> What



I was actually gonna post that exact same thing, but I didn't know how to take screenshots when Cherry said it.  I thought it was so funny. XD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Me: I'm so glad I got Punchy to move!  He took forever to leave Canaan.

Punchy: *Appears out of nowhere*

Me: "Ahhh!  WTF?!"


----------



## Bunnilla

Spoiler: ❤
















Got the game yesterday, liking it so far c:


----------



## Tessie

just started!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Got this game 3 weeks ago and I'm just now level 12

I'm having a hard time getting into this game rippp


----------



## Flare

Excuse me what.


----------



## Bcat

Here’s my camp currently! I’m always changing things around though


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I swore I wouldn't spend any money on this game.  But...then I visited Bcat's campsite and realized K.K. actually played music!  So I splurged and bought the $3.99 starter pack.  I had 200 leaf tickets saved up already, so I was able to buy K.K.'s. stool and have 66 left over.  Worth it!


----------



## angiepie

Spoiler


----------



## Ellexi

Spoiler:  








Mine are unconventional but still funny I think


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Some of the things villagers say, I swear, this is one of the reasons I think I love Apollo so much now...


Spoiler: #1 Biker Grandpa


























- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh also I was totally laughing at Chrissy's pink eyes the other day, but it turns out she has allergies! Poor thing!


----------



## Paperboy012305

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Some of the things villagers say, I swear, this is one of the reasons I think I love Apollo so much now...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: #1 Biker Grandpa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh also I was totally laughing at Chrissy's pink eyes the other day, but it turns out she has allergies! Poor thing!


Somehow I feel the dialogue in this app is *uber!*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Just my precious lil tomato duck having fun on the fully renovated tree swing. <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Made two gifs, the quality isn't great but I think they are cute still.
Feel free to use them!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Guess who I finally made the last furniture piece for?  It was annoying saving up all my wood but definitely worth it.  The clean graphics of this game give me so much joy I can't even


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Givin kudos to my fav squirrel girl and her fab campsite


----------



## Jeannine

Finally reached level 20! I love this jump animation


----------



## sej




----------



## Jeannine

I recently made friends with a boy called ふなまる and just got to visiting his campsite:



Spoiler: !!!














Brilliant.



Spoiler: kudos, sir


----------



## Stalyn

Can?t see nothing


----------



## Chele

Stalyn said:


> Can’t see nothing



That’s true. Can you guys please put your photos in spoilers? It’s because it spreads the page out too much, it sometimes glitches the page and sometimes they don’t even load up properly. Thanks much.


----------



## sej

Spoiler:  








something is in the works, rosie doesn't seem to care much though.


----------



## Flare

Visited someone's campsite and saw Apollo doing this weird action.


----------



## Bcat

My coat matches Stella. Where did this wool come from??


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Spoiler











Peanut was super-satisfying to unlock because she was the last one I needed.  She's adorable as well, so it's a win-win.


----------



## Bcat

I’m friends with a Japanese person who created this little gem..


----------



## sleepel

Caught in the span of 10 minutes. I thought it was pretty lucky, lol.


----------



## Flare

Dammit this fire design is so tempting to get.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Flare said:


> Dammit this fire design is so tempting to get.



Just get it.  The camper design is one of the only things worth spending leaf tickets on. I got the garden one and have no regrets.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ah yes, making necklaces out of shells.  The most masculine thing a demon horse could possibly do.


Spoiler


----------



## Bcat

Caught my first tuna tonight! For those wondering, the shadow is ENORMOUS and you can recognize it right away


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Bcat said:


> For those wondering, the shadow is ENORMOUS and you can recognize it right away



It's funny cause when I first saw it I almost flipped a table cause I thought it was a sea bass xDDD


----------



## tolisamarie

*My campground (pics)*

*Poolside resort:*






*Outdoor scoop shop:*






*Outdoor scoop shop at night:*






Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## AngelBunny

wow that is COOL!

i wish i could do that


----------



## tolisamarie

They moved my post here (above)


----------



## Bcat

tolisamarie said:


> *My campground*
> 
> Poolside resort:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor scoop shop:



Omg... I was going to post pics of my updated campsite but now I feel embarrassed


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

tolisamarie said:


> *My campground*
> 
> Poolside resort:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor scoop shop:



Holy ****.  You're that one Pocket Camp player everyone aspires to be.  I believe I've given you several Kudos but I haven't seen this updated one yet.


----------



## LuciaMew

Have you tried to embarrass any camper yet? 
View attachment 212157
View attachment 212156

Bonus
I knew my campers were up to something this morning since they were very quiet and behaved. 
View attachment 212164
Secret concert!!
View attachment 212166
Then it got weird when Kid Cat took over.


----------



## Paperboy012305

tolisamarie said:


> *My campground*
> 
> Poolside resort:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outdoor scoop shop:


It certainly looks like a theme park to me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bcat said:


> Omg... I was going to post pics of my updated campsite but now I feel embarrassed


Don't be. You could make something unique, and a lot better.


----------



## tolisamarie

Bunny from tiger said:


> wow that is COOL!
> 
> i wish i could do that



Thanks so much! I'm sure you'll create something cool and unique in your campground.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Apparently, Ketchup really likes the new carousel.  The dialogue in this game is so cute honestly. <3


----------



## Octaviian

Loving the Christmas event


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

It turns out you can interact with some of the Christmas items, resulting in Fauna switching the lights on and off on the Jingle Fence.  The furniture is so cute but candy canes are so hard to collect... *weeps*


----------



## Octaviian

My Christmas event haul. Not bad for day 1!
Can’t wait until it snows.


----------



## Oceanas

*my campsite*


----------



## sleepel

Caught 20 minutes ago! Just need the Rainbow Trout now.


----------



## Vizionari

Just took this because Filbert is sitting and Rosie is making music <3


----------



## sleepel

Caught!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Spoiler: Festive Campsite Part 1













Spoiler: Festive Campsite Part 2


----------



## Shele

View attachment 212322


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Spoiler



Soup with Bluebear!  I hope they add in Marshal and June soon, but I'm really digging the villagers they have so far. <3


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Soup with Bluebear!  I hope they add in Marshal and June soon, but I'm really digging the villagers they have so far. <3


Whoa! How did you rack up so many bells? I'm already on level 41 and I only have 45k. I didn't even spend any big money since I last paid off my loan for the camper.


----------



## Kuromi-sama

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Soup with Bluebear!  I hope they add in Marshal and June soon, but I'm really digging the villagers they have so far. <3



That one's extra cute 'cause you're wearing your Santa outfit.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> Whoa! How did you rack up so many bells? I'm already on level 41 and I only have 45k. I didn't even spend any big money since I last paid off my loan for the camper.



I collect my daily Bells, spam the villagers in my campsite for rewards (sometimes they give 500 Bells), and sell rare bugs and fish.  There's also not much to buy, except my 100,000 Bell loan, so there's that.


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I collect my daily Bells, spam the villagers in my campsite for rewards (sometimes they give 500 Bells), and sell rare bugs and fish.  There's also not much to buy, except my 100,000 Bell loan, so there's that.


Ah. You see, I never sell my super rare bugs and fish, I never know if villagers ask for them. I saw one villager on a YouTube video that asked for a Tuna, at least that's what I saw.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ah. You see, I never sell my super rare bugs and fish, I never know if villagers ask for them. I saw one villager on a YouTube video that asked for a Tuna, at least that's what I saw.



I've never had that happen to me before, but you never know.


----------



## jamesmiths99

Hi, milk desu. it was quite a great effort regarding the memories of our childhood into a game experience. I want to say thank you to recreate this immersive experience once again. Good work keep it up


----------



## Paperboy012305

It took a few request tickets, but it was worth it!


----------



## dabbler

now that I have 1 of each xmas item, it's time to get some more fencing at least.

(i copied the setup in the banner for the event, for lack of better inspiration)


----------



## piske

I try to play a little bit each day, but I got the game sort of late. I'm only on Level 16 ;o; Here are some of my fave pics so far...



Spoiler: Pocket Camp!



Painting w/Lily:






My SWEET camper:






Jammin' out w/Eloise:






Nighttime BBQ w/Bunnie:


----------



## Libra

Finally got the sweater dress today, yay!



Spoiler: Click!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Soup with Bunnie while also showing off Christmas campsite. <3



Spoiler


----------



## Kuromi-sama

AGREED, SIR!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Everything looks so much more festive with the snow.


----------



## Shele

My upstairs bedroom in my camper.


----------



## lunatepic

found my acpc doppleganger


----------



## Kuromi-sama

Today's meeting of the Reptile and Amphibian Mutual Appreciation Society was an unqualified success.



Spoiler














Spoiler


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ah yes, the moldy memories of that leftover Chinese takeout I never got around to eating.  Ew.


----------



## Gloomyreaper

I found this so funny.





EDIT: how am i supposed to remove attached images...


----------



## Shele

My doctor's office all ready for Raddle... already equipped with patients. Lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

lunatepic said:


> found my acpc doppleganger
> View attachment 212483



This is exactly why I switched out of my X-Mas clothes. I might switch back ON X-Mas but since everyone is wearing the same things it's hard to distinguish anybody from one another! I like my character to be at least a little bit unique! (Which is why I change it so often XD)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Presenting Apple, who's crazy enough to eat ice cream while standing in the snow.


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Presenting Apple, who's crazy enough to eat ice cream while standing in the snow.


What's ironic, though, is that she isn't even standing on snow.

(That rhymes!)

And also, I drink milkshakes in the Winter, so call me crazy.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> What's ironic, though, is that she isn't even standing on snow.
> 
> (That rhymes!)
> 
> And also, I drink milkshakes in the Winter, so call me crazy.



True, but the ground must be very cold.  Not to mention she's not wearing shoes.


----------



## Cheshire

Am I the only one who thinks it?s weird that the animals randomly start dancing all the time? Yes...? Ok...


----------



## Bcat

Cheshire said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it‘s weird that the animals randomly start dancing all the time? Yes...? Ok...
> 
> View attachment 212652



I don’t find it weird because I too start dancing at random times as well


----------



## batter.butter.bitter




----------



## Paperboy012305

Here are a few pictures of my character "posing" with the new snapshot feature in the update:



Spoiler: He doesn't seem to mind being in the snow barefoot...


----------



## Twisterheart




----------



## Moonliet

~~~


----------



## 50m4ra

Shele said:


> My doctor's office all ready for Raddle... already equipped with patients. Lol


Completed with battle axe!


----------



## Octaviian

Organized my Christmas stuff. Looks a lot cleaner


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

My little Marshalmallow is finally here!  I'm so happy.


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> My little Marshalmallow is finally here!  I'm so happy.


I feel bad you had to wait a month to finally get him.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> I feel bad you had to wait a month to finally get him.



It's ok my dude.  At least I have him now!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Obligatory screenshot to celebrate finally inviting Marshal to my campsite.


----------



## AccfSally

*


Updated my campsite and Marshal playing with the sink.​*​
I hate how tiny my pictures are, is it because I uploaded though my tablet.


----------



## Bcat

Merry Christmas from my camp to yours!


----------



## aleshapie

Happy Holidays!!


----------



## J087




----------



## Cheshire

... Please don?t.


----------



## shayx

I made a seedy bar


----------



## Crystiesc

I love the way they use the amenities in this game. I wish we could display more than 2, though. They should open up some of the area that is wasted to the right for more amenities.


----------



## tolisamarie

Just redecorated my first floor:








Second level is updated too:


----------



## 50m4ra

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...d.100023728934742&source=49&refid=17&__tn__=E 

( I hope that worked ) first photo on my dumping fb account


----------



## AccfSally

*


I almost have all the items *​


----------



## AngelBunny

Finally got Chrissy in camp!


----------



## ali.di.magix

I have way too many screenshots to share, but here are some of my faves



Spoiler: Just some aesthetic shots

















































Sorry they're massive but I couldn't be bothered resizing them all


----------



## batter.butter.bitter

Ive updated mine from xmas theme to whatever hahaha 


Spoiler


----------



## Cheshire

I love how Beau?s just in a food coma back there.


----------



## Kuromi-sama

Was visiting somebody's campsite, when I saw *this*:



Spoiler











Double kite-flyers! 
Cuteness overload.


----------



## Kuromi-sama

More fun with Roscoe. :}



Spoiler













Spoiler











^Uh-huh, SURE you are. You just want to see the silly human get pinched.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*"Deep Thoughts...by Marshal."*



Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Some recent-ish pictures from my camp. <3


Spoiler: Just a couple cats hanging













Spoiler:  Uhhhhmmmm....

















Spoiler:  Oh god!













Spoiler:  








I think I'm up to like 43 now...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Because I have no control and didn't realize how much more I like the square photos... I like how my camp is coming along, and slowly working on my camper. I also JUST got my pool finished! Hurray!


----------



## Cuka2cool

My upstairs of my camper


----------



## Kuromi-sama

KaydeeKrunk said:


>



I especially love this one. =^..^=


----------



## Kuromi-sama

Well, I just happen to know two fine penguin gentlemen who may be able to help you make that wish come true. >;P


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

*Heavy breathing* Just now got on and discovered the update!  Here's me looking cute in my new figure skating outfit with Peanut. <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *Heavy breathing* Just now got on and discovered the update!  Here's me looking cute in my new figure skating outfit with Peanut. <3



I am honestly so excited to get the tiara. The outfit all together is really cute though! HNNG!


----------



## 50m4ra

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *Heavy breathing* Just now got on and discovered the update!  Here's me looking cute in my new figure skating outfit with Peanut. <3


didn't think it was possible to get that much flakes so fast... Either way that outfit looks great


----------



## lilmeisha

Sooo cute!


----------



## Paperboy012305

lilmeisha said:


> Sooo cute!


Try using Imgur.


----------



## lilmeisha

Hope this is better..











Ugh... never mind!


----------



## ravenblue

Not sure how Punchy will rate since 2/3 of the judging panel has fallen asleep during his routine XD



Judges waiting for the next contestant to come onto the ice



Based on the judges reactions, Beau is faring much better than Punchy, while Rex remains unimpressed throughout.



I am having wayyyy too much fun with this event.


----------



## Katelyn

ravenblue said:


> Not sure how Punchy will rate since 2/3 of the judging panel has fallen asleep during his routine XD
> 
> View attachment 213857
> 
> Judges waiting for the next contestant to come onto the ice
> 
> View attachment 213858
> 
> Based on the judges reactions, Beau is faring much better than Punchy, while Rex remains unimpressed throughout.
> 
> View attachment 213859
> 
> I am having wayyyy too much fun with this event.



Oh my god I'm not the only one who turned it into a figure skating competition lol


----------



## ravenblue

Katelyn said:


> Oh my god I'm not the only one who turned it into a figure skating competition lol



I haven't had this much fun in this game since release lol

Edit: and well, it is called Winter Sports, so what else? XD


----------



## Imaginetheday

ravenblue said:


> I am having wayyyy too much fun with this event.



How clever! I am totally stealing this idea! It makes such cute photos!


----------



## ravenblue

Imaginetheday said:


> How clever! I am totally stealing this idea! It makes such cute photos!
> 
> Can y'all see the photos below? I tried to delete them, but I can still see them.



Yes, please do! I am having so much fun with my figure skating competition I want everyone to enjoy it lol. I've now got shots of Punchy in his second round of competition and Bluebear practicing whilst her coach looks on. Am I low key obsessed with this right now? yes haha. 

Yes, I can see your photos. Same thing happened to me the other day when I tried to delete one in another thread and it showed up
anyway.


----------



## Imaginetheday

Okay, I figured out how to remove the images in my previous post, so I'm going to try again. 

I love Agnes and this just cracked me up. I missed the first thing she said and I still need to get a pic of her actually snowboarding.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Here's me striking a fabulous pose on the ice.


----------



## NikkiKaji

A Japanese person on my friends list cross pollinated with my blue tulips 25 times. Thanks for the friend powder


----------



## Imaginetheday

Ravenblue has inspired me and I've made up a story to go with my campsite happenings. 



Spoiler



Roscoe is fed up with his and Peewee's coach sleeping through practice, once again. Peewee is, as always, oblivious.



Roscoe now has a new partner, and a new coach!



Drake and Peewee sit over a cup tea, discussing what to do next . Peewee is thinking maybe Roscoe has been right all along and he needs a new coach. 





What will happen next?!


----------



## ravenblue

Imaginetheday said:


> Ravenblue has inspired me and I've made up a story to go with my campsite happenings.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Roscoe is fed up with his and Peewee's coach sleeping through practice, once again. Peewee is, as always, oblivious.
> 
> View attachment 213920
> 
> Roscoe now has a new partner, and a new coach!
> 
> View attachment 213921
> 
> Drake and Peewee sit over a cup tea, discussing what to do next . Peewee is thinking maybe Roscoe has been right all along and he needs a new coach.
> 
> View attachment 213922
> 
> 
> 
> What will happen next?!



I love this!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

At last, I acquired enough steel to make the last piece of furniture requested by June. Welcome to the campsite, cutie!


----------



## allainah

moe being an ice princess


----------



## ravenblue

Bud, buddy, c'mon, you're holding up the competition.


----------



## Kuromi-sama

*This cracked me up!*



Spoiler











Took this while visiting somebody's campsite to give kudos, and they were well-deserved. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And here's another one for all the Marshal fans out there. 



Spoiler


----------



## Ras

I'm a straight up ninja!



Really, Roscoe? You're embarrassing yourself and your ancestors.



Wut.



Twin Spin!


----------



## Angel-Rae

If anyone has a screenshot of Raddle skating I would love to see it!


----------



## Kuromi-sama

Whatever I just said, Bunnie is NOT amused!


----------



## Angel-Rae

I finally saw Raddle skating!


----------



## ravenblue

Pairs exhibition figure skating


----------



## Cheshire

Kyle knows what’s up.


----------



## Kuromi-sama

*This is why we love you, Roscoe...*



Spoiler



























- - - Post Merge - - -

Kyle, I love you, but no!!
 {Apparently Kyle 'ships his Mayor...but with WHOM? Dun-dun-dunnn!!}



Spoiler


----------



## p e p p e r

So happy to have Stitches in my camp!


----------



## batter.butter.bitter




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Can I just say that I'm pleasantly surprised by this event?  I was dreading it because of all the complaints over the Rover event,
but I'm actually having fun!  I get seeds fairly often from the villagers, and Lottie has given me flower food so they can grow quickly.  Not only that, but my friends have been gifting me bats almost every day.  This is great!  I'm very close to getting the dress, meaning I'll have the complete outfit.  The clothes were the main reason I was participating anyway, so I'm quite happy.


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Can I just say that I'm pleasantly surprised by this event?  I was dreading it because of all the complaints over the Rover event,
> but I'm actually having fun!  I get seeds fairly often from the villagers, and Lottie has given me flower food so they can grow quickly.  Not only that, but my friends have been gifting me bats almost every day.  This is great!  I'm very close to getting the dress, meaning I'll have the complete outfit.  The clothes were the main reason I was participating anyway, so I'm quite happy.


Really? I’m participating because I want the furniture. And for fun.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> Really? I’m participating because I want the furniture. And for fun.



Yeah.  The furniture is cute and all, but the outfit really drew me in.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

We've got a full house at tonight's concert, but it seems the pianist should've taken a nap before it started.


----------



## Ras

OMG, the "impromptu concert" items are _so badass_! Maybe it's less impressive if you've already got the rock stage, but that's mine being built in the background. I wish the bass and other guitars were not just stupid noise makers, but an advanced version of this could really teach kids about how songs are built.  When I first approached, it was just Bud playing the guitar. Later, it was Pietro at the mic and someone on drums. Finally, it was this trio here.  So cool.



Lottie and me looking super fancy. 

If you're blue and you don't know
Where to go to why don't you go
Where animals cross
Both of us look posh!

I gotta say, Lottie is so cute. You know in New Leaf when the animals are excited and their voices go up an octave? Lottie's like that about her bats. LOL.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Huh.  Why would anyone be creeped out by Pietro I wonder?  *Pennywise laughs faintly in the background*


----------



## Paperboy012305

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Huh.  Why would anyone be creeped out by Pietro I wonder?  *Pennywise laughs faintly in the background*


Try telling that one to the Smash Bros Villager.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Well, i'm broke. Thanks Gothic Rose Event.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, i'm broke. Thanks Gothic Rose Event.



It makes me so mad that catching one bat costs 10 leaf tickets.  I love you Nintendo, but you're way too greedy for your own good.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Paperboy012305 said:


> Well, i'm broke. Thanks Gothic Rose Event.



It makes me so mad that catching one bat costs 10 leaf tickets.  I love you Nintendo, but you're way too greedy for your own good.


----------



## Paperboy012305

I know. They should be smart and release AC Switch soon. They'll make TONS of money that way. Hence a lot of fans.


----------



## The Pennifer

So, this happened today when I fulfilled the Gothic Rose tasks ... who knew this was even a thing!? Lol Lottie!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I present to you my completed gothic rose set.  I didn't have a place to put the chair, but I unlocked it at least.  I also got potted versions of all three types of roses.  I had a great time with this event.  I was able to complete it fairly quickly and catching bats wasn't nearly as frustrating as I thought it would be.  Kudos to you, Nintendo!


----------



## The Pennifer

Here is my screenshot of the Gothic Rose stuffs ... LOVE the carpet! 
I had fun with this event too ... it was a great stress buster for me right now ... I played mostly late at night and have added many of my old pals in my friend list ... I wish we could have more interaction with our friends


----------



## JCnator

I've finished the entire Gothic Rose event, with way more than 25 ruby bats since yesterday and snagged my 25th diamond butterfly tonight! Doing so lead me to a small celebratory moment that I wasn't exactly prepared for, hilariously resulting myself sticking out like a sore thumb and Goldie's picture being placed too close to Lottie.



Spoiler: Large-sized picture included!


----------



## Kuromi-sama

I love the penguins. 


Spoiler


----------



## Purpur

Built the bouncy cake today. And Francine’s reaction to it... so cute!


----------



## Kuromi-sama

I wanted to share this cute snap I took (while out visiting to give kudos) of Stitches and Bob on the Ghost Couch:







 {Please, do not be alarmed by the partial Pietro-head in this photo.}

It suits Stitches very well, I think.


----------



## Kuromi-sama

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Huh.  Why would anyone be creeped out by Pietro I wonder?  *Pennywise laughs faintly in the background*



Nope. Not creepy at all.




("We all float...")


----------



## The Pennifer

Isn?t this soooo cute!?
Pietro is singing into the mic and it must be a lullaby since he has put Merengue and Sprinkle to sleep! Lol
Me, The Pennifer, is rooted mesmerized on my my little Rover stool


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

This is the best update I've ever seen.  Marshal is so fabulous and I'm crying. XD


----------



## SpookyMemes

nvm


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I just discovered that you can give the villagers flowers now.  Freya looks so happy with her bouquet.


----------



## Angel-Rae

Apollo ice skating in his top hat and coat is my world.


----------



## Kuromi-sama

Angel-Rae said:


> Apollo ice skating in his top hat and coat is my world.



That outfit really does look great on him! :}


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I just discovered that you can give the villagers flowers now.  Freya looks so happy with her bouquet.



Aww! I've only gotten the "perfume" one so far! This bouquet is even cuter!


----------



## Ras

The Stray Cats?



Twiggy and Pietro in the crystal opium den.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I finally crafted all the crystal furniture!  I love how it looks, especially the gazebo.  I converted the upper level of my RV into a crystal bedroom.  My only complaint is the look of the wig, but I've found that the pearl tiara makes a much better replacement.


----------



## Kuromi-sama

*Octavian, why must you eat your brethren?*

He's tryin' to make me an accessory to cannibalism! 



Spoiler


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The beginning of spring put me in a good mood.
 So, I finally caved and bought some leaf tickets.  The flowers look lovely, Nintendo.  I still don't appreciate the price, though.  Merengue seems to like the new scenery too.


----------



## wenom

Spoiler










I really love all of the items for the event but this foreground honestly is my favourite part, I really love the spring flowers and hope we'll get a matching middleground too! ​


----------



## Bcat

Kill me


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> Kill me
> View attachment 214716



Oh no, I'm so sorry girl.  I'm not having a great time either.  The villagers absolutely refuse to give me yellow flower seeds.


----------



## The Pennifer

Bcat said:


> Kill me
> View attachment 214716


Oh no! I feel your pain!


----------



## boring

Me and Chrissy are basically like best friends don't @ me


----------



## Paperboy012305

Bcat said:


> Kill me
> View attachment 214716


They went from zero, to hero, to zero again...


----------



## wenom

Spoiler: ✿✿✿










i'm so in love with my camp at the moment it's
pretty much exactly how i want it for now! :3
though i'd love to replace the tree swing with
the treehouse amenity because i think it would
fit better.

also i love the different lightings throughout the
day; my favourite is probably night though since
i'm a sucker for the stars ovo​


----------



## CaramelCookie

Looks like we have a bad boy here...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I didn't think it was possible,
but thanks to the generosity of others I have managed to get everything I wanted out of Leif's event.  The only  thing I'm missing is the sparkle stone, which I already have plenty of anyway.  Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Bcat

Bcat said:


> Kill me
> View attachment 214716



It just keeps on coming...

Good thing I got everything I care about today, otherwise I’d be ready to punch a wall.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Why can't we catch these ladybugs? =[


Spoiler:  














Finally finished getting all the bugs! Hurray!




THE CUTENESS IS TOO MUCH FOR ME I CAN'T!


----------



## Ras

I'm quite pleased with my zen garden!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

It's-a me!


----------



## Ras

Guys, reading on a first date is not cool.  Then again, if it works for you....


----------



## Angel-Rae

Ha ha Ras! Aw I totally ship them. 

I like a themed outfit. Here’s me in my fishing tourney outfit with my friend all frocked up for St Patrick’s Day.


----------



## Ryumia

Just wanted to share this screenshot that I took. I put it in the spoiler tab since the picture was too big.


Spoiler: Fishing Event










Not sure if this happened for anyone while playing the game. Thought it would be cool to share this experience.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

My progress so far. I'd say it's not too bad, about halfway there.  I have until Tuesday so I'm pretty sure I can pull it off.


----------



## TamaMushroom

Ryumia said:


> Just wanted to share this screenshot that I took. I put it in the spoiler tab since the picture was too big.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fishing Event
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this happened for anyone while playing the game. Thought it would be cool to share this experience.



Chip explained this in the tutorial, or whatever you call it :3
He also said if you buy the gold rod it will happen every time. He also said it would happen every once in a while if you have the normal rod.


----------



## Ryumia

TamaMushroom said:


> Chip explained this in the tutorial, or whatever you call it :3
> He also said if you buy the gold rod it will happen every time. He also said it would happen every once in a while if you have the normal rod.


Oh... I see. :0 If only I had paid attention to that. Lol. xD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The fish tanks make me so happy.  They really add a calming touch to a room. <3


----------



## Angel-Rae

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> The fish tanks make me so happy.  They really add a calming touch to a room. <3


I love them too. When this event is over I’m going to keep one fish tank on display at least. It’s like the ice rink. I’m always going to have one for both the aesthetics and the hilarity of campers skating.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Now the real question here is what a squirrel would write fanfiction about...


----------



## Pun of Nentown

It felt SO good to get the Anime Marshmallow Squirrel in my camp.


ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Now the real question here is what a squirrel would write fanfiction about...



As far as THIS particular squirrel is concerned, I think the answer is obvious.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Expanded my kitchen and renovated it a little.  I really like the overall theme I created.


----------



## Ras

I wish we had a way to save camp layouts. Maybe you could have a slot for three, and then you could easily swap them out.

Which of these do you prefer?


----------



## Flare

Aw poor Marshal and his size insecurity.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I was very surprised to discover you could fish up bottles from the river today!  Like I'm minding my own business and suddenly I find this. XD


----------



## Drakyem

"June and me are matching clothes. It's weird... but cool!" (I'm struggling SO much because I don't know if it is 'June and me', 'Me and June' or 'June and I' :$, I think that's the correct one)


----------



## Ras




----------



## CaramelCookie

An angry bird being happy about being on a tree ♪


----------



## Ras

Zipper spoiler alert:



Spoiler


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Oh Drago, you old trickster.


----------



## LeinenShandy

dang I love all these pictures! wish I had pocket camp


----------



## calamitybot

heres the inside of my camper currently and also some old screenshots of how my camp used to look 



Spoiler


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Phew!  The only thing I'm missing from the Easter event now is the sparkle stone which I don't need anyway.  Here's some villagers and I having a nice spring tea party.


----------



## Bcat

I love the royal coach!!!


----------



## Vizionari

Caught these two on a date 





Redecorated my campsite during the first half of the Easter event and everyone decided to join in for cake xD :





And here's my campsite now after I got all the Easter items:


----------



## Moonliet

~~~


----------



## Flare

Visited someone's campsite and saw this.


----------



## Nicole.

Flare said:


> Visited someone's campsite and saw this.



Here we can see a cult, Merry's facial expressions shows that she is the one possessed this time.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Aww...I had no idea that the villagers could tell when it was your birthday! This was a nice surprise. <3


----------



## Angel-Rae

Happy Birthday! I hope you had a lovely day.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Tia prefers coffee to tea?  What...? o_o


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The new amenities really got my creative juices flowing so I made a little floral pathway.  It may not look like much but I'm proud of it.


----------



## Vizionari

Waitresses ready to host the new cafe 





She's so happy ~


----------



## allainah

I caught one of these bad bois last night




and i just now got a Mashal cookie for bells instead of leaf tickets so yayay


----------



## Gir

No room for me at this tea party </3


----------



## Angel-Rae

Oooops I told Marshall we were going skiing. PSYCH!


----------



## Flare

Looks like we are all getting a free Nintendo Switch and some Leaf Tickets everyday-just for fun!


----------



## Ras

With the money needed for the fortune cookies, you could buy a real Switch!


----------



## Ras

Why, Sophie? WHY?


----------



## Ras

My friend Sophie’s prison is at full capacity:



Pierce is in the yard, getting pumped and plotting his escape:


----------



## Angel-Rae

That’s wild! My favourite thing is that there’s a damn princess carriage like taunting them! Or is that solitary confinement?


----------



## Ras

I think she’s just building the new amenities and wasn’t connecting them. But, yesterday, she was in a police uniform and today she’s in the Reese outfit, so she may be taunting them. It’s very creative if a little disturbing.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Listen, Nintendo.  I already hate Shari with a seething passion.  Why did you have to make her even worse?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Listen, Nintendo.  I already hate Shari with a seething passion.  Why did you have to make her even worse?


That's literally the worst thing I've ever seen in an Animal Crossing game smh
0/10 for uncreativity and rancidness xDD


----------



## TykiButterfree

Yesterday I saw my 2 favorite villagers dancing together. It was so cute.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Prime example of why you should keep your rare creatures on hand instead of selling them.  I got all this from a tuna.


----------



## AccfSally

Newly invited Wendy enjoying the fountain.


----------



## Ryumia

A screenshot of celebrating the completion of Katie's Event. 
I had a little trouble getting this screenshot though.
So glad that I was able to complete it.​


----------



## Flare

- - - Post Merge - - -

My grand haul from the cookies I got from Hopkins.


----------



## allainah

woke up and saw this today.... wot


----------



## AccfSally

Another  painful  flower event completed.


----------



## kindakooky




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I ship it.


----------



## Bcat

Poppy can?t even reach the mic! How cute


----------



## Ryumia

Had finished the event some time ago. Finally. At the end of it... Got to see an art film.​


----------



## Chizuru

Hello >W<


Spoiler: My Campsite


































Spoiler: Fountain boys <3

























Spoiler: Prince Moe
















Spoiler: SHIP
















Spoiler: This looks painful...













Spoiler: Bonus  ͡?\_(ツ)_/?










I like this game more than I should >w<


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Decided to take a screenshot to show off my newest Lily cookie score: the hydrangea tricycle!  I like how it looks in my campsite.


----------



## Flare

Woah this was actually unexpected.


----------



## Bcat

Flare said:


> Woah this was actually unexpected.


What did you send


----------



## Flare

Bcat said:


> What did you send



Hmm I don't quite remember but I do know that all items were from 3 - 4 star fortune cookies, I just give Gulliver the 3 - 4 star items from the cookies I don't like or already have. The ones that have 2 stars usually still give decent results too.

If you want the best results you should give 10 3 - 4 star items all at once to him.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Unfortunately, the gourmet treats are just like the gold treats. They give out 15+ points if used on the right themed villager.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So, i'd rather give out the weak items to gulliver, as he'll have a chance to give out gold treats.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I just finished the event this morning.  I wish the items weren't quite so repetitive, but I like the clothes and the movie screen.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

So apparently, there’s a request where the animal asks you to pick out a shirt for them.  I chose the correct one purely by chance and now Robin is wearing it.  This has never happened to me before...


----------



## KaraNari

-

- - - Post Merge - - -



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I ship it.



What level are you to get the wolves? They are my favorite but I've only gotten two at lvl 57. I cant see the others in my contacts list yet.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

KaraNari said:


> What level are you to get the wolves? They are my favorite but I've only gotten two at lvl 57. I cant see the others in my contacts list yet.



I don?t remember what level I was when I unlocked them.  I?m level 76 now though.


----------



## KaraNari

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I don’t remember what level I was when I unlocked them.  I’m level 76 now though.


That's okay. I just tell myself it gives me something to work towards lol


----------



## deuces

this stupidly cute squirrel owns my heart now I can’t let him ever leave 
 we all know that tea means drama (; 
 serenading him to sleep .. not creepy at all 
 don’t play with my feelings you silly dork


----------



## Amarise

I can't help it, I think this is just the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Amarise

And I'm dead x.x
Its too cute


----------



## AccfSally

Finally got Rowan


Cute!


----------



## Bcat

Nice day for a, pink wedding


----------



## Hanami

hey bb, mind if I sit next to you?​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

It seems I am in fact a hypocrite, since I call Nintendo greedy but can’t resist buying leaf tickets.  Is it normal to feel guilty and fabulous at the same time? :/


----------



## Bcat

Bought another Whitney cookie today and got a table! I'm in love with my second floor!! <3


----------



## Bcat

Twinning with my homegirl @Thatonemarshalfangirl <3


----------



## The Pennifer

Pocket Camp fun ... my de-stressor ... love the evening time


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

I'm quite happy with my current layout in my RV. So, I thought I might as well share it. 

Related, I am disappointed there isn't a separate cash register item yet. With the number of counters available, I would have expected at least one out by now. Oh well.


----------



## biker




----------



## dagwoood

Loving my new space station.


----------



## Flare

I tried to be creative and I made this layout.  
Gonna try and horde some Leaf Tickets to be able to buy the Birch Tree Terrain.


----------



## AccfSally

Invited Lobo.


----------



## Lightspring




----------



## AccfSally

Been trying to change my campground.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Well, I ended up finishing the last request.  I liked this gardening event, the items are really cute.


----------



## Mythic Diamond




----------



## Bcat

I remodeled the first floor of my camper today! Also, the terrycloth bow is adorbs with the wedding dress.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Introducing my new cafe layout inspired by my latest fortune cookie-buying binge.  I ended up getting at least one of all the furniture except the fence and the giant ice cream sundae.  Of course, I didn’t get the two things I wanted in the first place: the two hats.  I got them through stamp trading, but it seems kinda odd that with 600 leaf tickets I didn’t get a single hat.  Oh well, no complaints here.  Also, yes I just spent $21 on leaf tickets.  I am so ashamed...


----------



## Bcat

@ThatOneMarshalFangirl We're twinsies again


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> @ThatOneMarshalFangirl We're twinsies again
> View attachment 218717



Aww!  Too bad I changed my outfit again.  I’m so glad you got the dress!


----------



## Luna Moonbug

*jelly trampoline*

I love this jelly trampoline...i wanted to jump too but it doesn't let us lol...


----------



## Bcat

@ThatOneMarshalFangirl We still cute


----------



## Dreams

Nobody is ever *TOO* cool for jello jumping


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Was anyone else aware you could get sparkle stones from normal requests?  I think this was my first time getting one, and I spoil my villagers a lot.


----------



## Bcat

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I spoil my villagers a lot.



no surprise who you spoil...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Bcat said:


> no surprise who you spoil...



Lol I actually tend to spoil all of my villagers.  Marshal gets the best of the best though.


----------



## biker




----------



## AccfSally

Got everything except for the sparkling stones.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Thank you to everyone who helped me complete this event!


----------



## Bcat

My festival camp is in full swing!!






- - - Post Merge - - -

i don't know why this pic is such poor quality rip


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Guess who finally got the dress they’ve been coveting for so long?  This girl!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Guess who finally got the dress they’ve been coveting for so long?  This girl!


That's so precious!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I do believe Tia thinks she’s found herself a boyfriend. XD


----------



## The Pennifer

*Have no fear, my little Pocket Campsite Villagers! ...  I, Doctor Penn and my capable medical assistant Raddle are on the job!*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I now have evidence as to why Elise should be banished to the realm of “Worst Villagers Of All Time”.  Besides the obvious first reason, of course.


----------



## Ras

My new friend Rosamarine's camp is *gorgeous*!






---

A few months back, I posted a picture of my friend Sophie's prison. She's very creative with a dark side, so after that, she created a gnome firing squad. Now, however, she has also made a very pretty camp:






Aww, and look how pretty Sophie looks. 

---

My camp. It probably looks about like everyone's did after the last event, but I still like it:


----------



## mahala

My festival camp. 
https://imgur.com/a/TTcnY4m


----------



## sigh

happy octo boy



twinning with my son



roald's staring into the depths of your soul with his cute penguin face


​


----------



## biker

summer time


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Finished the regular tasks for Brewster’s Sweet Harvest!  And may I just say, this cutscene is great.  Not only am I a waitress but Marshal’s there too!  Now I just have to finish the royal bumbledrop hard tasks.


----------



## AccfSally

Now for hard tasks.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I am *obsessed* with how my campsite looks now.  I spent a good two hours playing with different layouts, and needless to say I think it was time well spent.


----------



## Pun of Nentown

Team Marie on point.


----------



## The Pennifer

*Splat goes The Pennifer!*


----------



## koopasta

This made me laugh a little too hard.


----------



## Dracule

MadMonsterMaddie said:


> View attachment 220401
> 
> This made me laugh a little too hard.



Ohhh, Goldie. What a precious little doggie-bean. :>

- - - Post Merge - - -

My favorite part about AC Pocket is the Camper, haha. I guess I like interior decorating way too much. XD





Both screenshots of my main floor and upstairs. (^-^)​


----------



## The Pennifer

Who wore it better!? Lol


----------



## Nicole.

Ahoy!


----------



## The Pennifer

*Who else can juggle!?*


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The hilarious thing about this image is that I purposely dressed him up to look like a teenager. XD


----------



## mogyay

my sleepy babies in my lil forest patch, i love this app sometimes i'm ngl


----------



## Ras

Sophie is _so bad!_ Here's her trailer park meth lab. She's even dressed like Jesse Pinkman.


----------



## Gir

Love the new spooky terrain. Only had enough Leaf Tickets to get the middleground though, saving the rest for Muffy's cookies. 
I really like how it looks though, it's like one spot in the forest is enchanted to look spooky/haunted while the rest is normal and pretty.








Spoiler: other random pics


----------



## sigh

the bench ghost just wants to be tad's friend but i don't think he's into it
​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I finished the regular tasks.  Now comes the agonizing race against time to see if I can finish the hard tasks too. :/


----------



## koopasta

Couldn't find Carmen for the life of me... Lo and behold.


----------



## Ras

Sophie is the best designer! 






My new friend Angel did a great job, too.






And after seeing those, it made me feel bad about my own.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Behold my spoopy campsite!  I updated it a bit and think it looks even better than before.


----------



## sigh

some halloween scenery featuring my 
favorite marshallowy squirrel and another cutie in the back.



well, at least one of them's having a good time.



marshal, stitches... yall will never be scary no matter how hard you try.




but flip on the otherhand actually looks evil lmao.

​


----------



## koopasta

Broccolo, complaining about the beach as he stands on the beach.


----------



## Biyaya

Oh yeah, dead inside. How perceptive.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Soti said:


> Oh yeah, dead inside. How perceptive.


----------



## Biyaya

These coffin/skeleton caption quotes are ridiculous. haha.


----------



## Espurr

..._Father_?​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Espurr said:


> ..._Father_?​



I HAD NO IDEA IT WAS THAT BIG LMFAO


----------



## Flare

Soti said:


> Oh yeah, dead inside. How perceptive.






ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


>


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Flare said:


>



I always knew you were a serial killer.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Presenting possibly the cutest thing I’ve ever witnessed in Pocket Camp: Alice the koala clinging to a giant Eevee like baby koalas do to their mamas.  I’m dead.  The adorableness has slayed me.  /(*o*)\


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I’m like a bona fide what now??? o_o


----------



## Stella-Io

Okay when they're in the Eevee costume and they warm their PAWS by the fire it looks so cute.

Everyone's pics are so large and mine are always so tiny, why thou?


----------



## Dracule

Finally happy with my campsite, haha. I?ve been a bit obsessed with Goldie?s items. <3​


----------



## Ras

Ahh, black kitty is cute controlling the pumpkin:






Look at Beau in the bone hat! Brilliant!


----------



## Ras

Did Nintendo really put this in the game?!








Spoiler



Of course not!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Hahahaha I thought that image looked unnatural but it's still funny anyway. XD


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Isabelle is the friend we need, not the friend we deserve. ;u;


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I decided to start playing again when they added more villagers and cool events (actually about a week ago lol) and I've actually made an effort to make my campsite look nice and presentable!


Also I can't stop hoarding leaf tickets and bells omggg

- - - Post Merge - - -

I just noticed this but how do these people have so many b e l l s

Edit: Here's a better pic of my campsite:


----------



## Ras

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just noticed this but how do these people have so many b e l l s



Having no life and playing way too much. Plus, I don't spend too many in-game bells.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> I just noticed this but how do these people have so many b e l l s



Don’t ask me.  I’ve been playing this game obsessively since its Australia release and I can never manage to have 400,000 or more lol.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Anyway...I finished the main tasks for the gardening event!  Now I just need to complete the hard ones.


----------



## Ryumia

I finally finished the hard tasks for the gardening event. Glad that I was able to finish these tasks despite the hardships of getting butterflies.​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I finally collected 60 candles, which triggered some adorable cutscenes:


----------



## koopasta

Octavian on the half pipe <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Are you telling me that a bonfire takes 150 cans of food to make?  Not wood, because that would be too logical.  Apparently dumping a bunch of cans of food over firewood makes it burst into flames.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

This game is so utterly adorable sometimes.  It’s no wonder I’m addicted.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I love all the new hybrids and flowers in this game! I really hope they add more flowers, and they add them to AC Switch! That would immediately sell me <3


----------



## Paperboy012305

xSuperMario64x said:


> I love all the new hybrids and flowers in this game! I really hope they add more flowers, and they add them to AC Switch! That would immediately sell me <3


I think this is where the smartphone to AC Switch comes in.


----------



## Stella-Io

IT FINALLY CAME (a couple days ago). The stamp trading period for the Wonderland garden event. Now I can finally have 2 tables, I felt the one wasn't big enough.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

The nice thing about the cabin is I can invite over my cuties from my ACNL town even if they’re at maximum level. <3


----------



## biker

My pink cabin


----------



## LaFra

My favorite corner! ^__^


----------



## Stella-Io

I have no idea what to do with the cabin


----------



## Laureline

Julian enjoying a cupcake in his carriage.


----------



## mogyay

i wish i had more christmas stuff to work with but i skipped pocket camp last year, oh well, here's hoping i can get some cute stuff this year! made a kind of cozy cafe vibe, wish i had a little more room for tables and stuff but oh well


----------



## Snowesque

*mogyay *
Looks very nice, I like your choice of wallpaper.


----------



## Dracule

It?s beginning to look a lot like Christmas in my cabin. (๑˃̵ᴗ˂̵)​


----------



## Ras

As we await the governor's call, Lobo asks, "Hey! What does this button do?"






Umm.


----------



## Dracule

My campsite and camper decor for the last several weeks. I finally got all the items I wanted to decorate with, haha. <3​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Now to finish these hard tasks sigh...


----------



## Snowesque

*MorinoKirii *
Very lovely, the upstairs looks so cozy. I really like the little fireplace.


----------



## Dracule

Snowesque said:


> *MorinoKirii *
> Very lovely, the upstairs looks so cozy. I really like the little fireplace.



Aww, thanks, Snow! I love the little fireplace! It’s my favorite item from the Christmas event so far <3. I feel like it goes very well with everything and it’s great that it’s not too festive-looking. :>


----------



## Dracule

Decided to update my campsite for Christmas. I made it into a little novelty shopping district with a bonfire area. Even though it?s not snowing yet, I?d like to think it is, haha.​


----------



## xSuperMario64x

How am I just now truly discovering the screenshot feauture lol I love this so much 

​


----------



## LaFra

Unghhhh CUTENESS OVERLOAD


----------



## koopasta

Tad and Lily hanging out on the bouncy cake!


----------



## Laureline




----------



## LaFra

Today:





Ok. O:


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Here is my sweetie and I sitting in front of the fireplace in my cozy Christmas cabin. <3


----------



## Dracule

~ Christmas neighborhoooood. ~​


----------



## LaFra

MorinoKirii said:


> View attachment 222440
> 
> ~ Christmas neighborhoooood. ~​



Your christmas town is so beauty! Mine is pretty meh xD i'm jealous!


----------



## LaFra

My cabin finally done :3


----------



## koopasta

Octavian assumes the role of lifeguard in the kiddie pool. If Flurry happens to fall off of that raft...she's probably done for.


Octavian, sitting upon his throne (the octopus chair), staring longingly at the lobster.


My little Isabelle themed caf? in my camper!


----------



## Loreley

Here's my Christmas campsite!


----------



## Dracule

Changed my Christmas campsite into a Japanese winter style. (As you can tell, I love Gladys? Camellia Cookie, lol.)

Will be posting pictures of the rest of my areas when I get some items from the second-half of the garden event. <3​


----------



## Dracule

Finally updated my camper and cabin! The cabin is pretty similar to my Christmas-themed one, but that?s because I like the layout, lol.







Super proud of my camper though <3. I always have my ?staple? items that I use for furniture, haha. Hoping for some cute spring/summer items that I can use later.​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Somehow I'm on the hard tasks now, but I doubt I'll be able to finish them in time.


----------



## Ras

I want my money back.






. . .






. . .

My current camp.


----------



## koopasta

Ras said:


> . . .



I'd post here more often but literally all people would see are Octavian screenshots.


----------



## Ras

Hopefully the Switch version will have more octopi.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I hate when I just happen to get on right before the villagers move away. This is like the 4th time it's happened in a week and it's starting to get really irritating.


----------



## Dracule

Decided to mess around with some Japanese-inspired winter dwellings for my cabin. Here?s a couple of arrangements I did. The last one is inspired by the witch Zeniba?s home in _Spirited Away_.


~~~

~~~


What do y?all like the most? I?m conflicted on which one to settle with for the rest of winter/first half of spring.​​​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

MorinoKirii said:


> Decided to mess around with some Japanese-inspired winter dwellings for my cabin. Here’s a couple of arrangements I did. The last one is inspired by the witch Zeniba’s home in _Spirited Away_.
> 
> View attachment 223038
> ~~~
> View attachment 223039
> ~~~
> View attachment 223040
> 
> What do y’all like the most? I’m conflicted on which one to settle with for the rest of winter/first half of spring.​​​





I like the last one personally!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

It's quite difficult to miss an opportunity to snag a pic with my rainbow boi lo l


----------



## AccfSally

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Somehow I'm on the hard tasks now, but I doubt I'll be able to finish them in time.



Aww, those look super cute!


----------



## Dracule

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I like the last one personally!



Thanks, Em! I think I’m leaning towards the last one too. It’s nice to have confirmation, haha. <3


----------



## LaFra

I really love the Gladys cookies, especially since I haven't found duplicate items in 6 cookies... 





BUT WHY THE WIG TURNS MY HAIR FROM WHITE TO THIS GRAY






I'm so depressed now.... ?-?


----------



## Dracule

LaFra said:


> I really love the Gladys cookies, especially since I haven't found duplicate items in 6 cookies...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BUT WHY THE WIG TURNS MY HAIR FROM WHITE TO THIS GRAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so depressed now.... ?-?



Yup, same :c. I just decided to keep my hair bright red, because it turns into a shade of burgundy with the wig. I wanted glorious hair as white as snow thoughhhhh. D;


----------



## mayorapple

If they don't keep the feature of taking pictures with villagers in Switch I will be extremely sad.
Also Dotty is my new fav.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I love this kimono lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x

AFTER LIKE 1000 YEARS, MANY SECONDS OF LOST SLEEP, AND LIKE 200 OF MY PRECIOUS LEAF TICKETS...

I finally got the flower hair piece! ♡






My boi looks so precious omggg


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I love the way my campsite looks with this terrain but I really don't want to spend 500 leaf tickets on it...






- - - Post Merge - - -

Also who else really wants these birch trees to be in the next AC game (I think they're really cool, would love to see them)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

There's nothing quite like the feeling of completing an event.


----------



## Ras

If you like to skate, I think you can:






. . .

Stop it. Stop it. STOP IT!


----------



## Dracule

Had too much fun with some of the new items! So, I felt like bringing the winter fun indoors. <3​


----------



## Ras

Lavender's school campsite is just perfect. Even the amenities are on point.


----------



## sigh

couple screenshots of my campers i took and edited. btw i love flip, he's underrated imo.​


----------



## Breath Mint

Sulky said:


> View attachment 223415 View attachment 223417
> 
> couple screenshots of my campers i took and edited. btw i love flip, he's underrated imo.​



I think the monkeys as a whole are very underappreciated. I have Deli in my town and I love him but none of the monkey villagers seem to be popular at all.


----------



## sigh

Breath Mint said:


> I think the monkeys as a whole are very underappreciated. I have Deli in my town and I love him but none of the monkey villagers seem to be popular at all.



agreed! i adore all of them tbh, i even made and am working on a jungle themed town solely as an excuse to include all 8 monkey villagers in it (plus peewee). it's nice to know that other people appreciate the monkey villagers as well, i usually just see them hated on.


----------



## The Pennifer

I just love the little scene that plays out when a visiting camper stands next to the snowy tree ... sneezing ... snowy branch unloads on them and ... shock! I managed to catch it as it finished playing out  ... lol  ... Poor Aurora


----------



## Ras

My friend Elizabeth had such a clever idea:






The ducks are a great touch. I love it so much.  I wish there was a way to tell her, but the kudos system is pretty meaningless now that you just click a button.


----------



## The Pennifer

Ras said:


> My friend Elizabeth had such a clever idea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ducks are a great touch. I love it so much.  I wish there was a way to tell her, but the kudos system is pretty meaningless now that you just click a button.


Love this! Very cool idea! I wish we could leave meaningful comments too


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Those buncha bells maps have made me 100k bells richer lol keep em coming boys

Also I'm hoping to get up to 2k leaf tickets soon. It's nice to get $80 worth of leaf tickets for free lol. I think I'm already at $40 worth


----------



## Dracule

A very romantic springtime atmosphere. <3

I love these event items/Poppy?s Cocoa Cookie. Ndcmalwprnfoe.
​


----------



## Mr_Persona

MorinoKirii said:


> View attachment 223545
> View attachment 223546
> 
> A very romantic springtime atmosphere. <3
> 
> I love these event items/Poppy’s Cocoa Cookie. Ndcmalwprnfoe.
> ​



very pretty!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Well, I theoretically completed the candy goals.  For some reason there's an extra page, but we'll ignore that for now lol.


----------



## Ras

I think they realized there’s still the fishing tourney to go and nothing to do with all the extra candy we’ll get, so here’s an extra page of goals, kids.


----------



## Dracule

Valentine?s Day is tomorrow, so why not make an intimate cabin dwelling? <3​


----------



## Tiredsunflower

*I had a Bluebear photoshoot....*


----------



## Dracule

~ Experimenting with spring looks. ~​


----------



## LaFra

My camper. :3






Spoiler













[/img]


----------



## Ras

Is it obvious this is supposed to be a river?


----------



## auroral

Ras said:


> Is it obvious this is supposed to be a river?



Omg that's such a creative way to make a river!! O: I think it comes across rather well! I love your whole campsite though, super cute!!


----------



## Ras

Aww, thank you so much! I'm a worrier so I am never sure if people know what I'm going for. I love this camellia stuff, but I guess it's going to have to go when the snow leaves in a few days!


----------



## Ras

Emmaka, I just visited your spring campsite and it is beautiful! Great job.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ras said:


> Emmaka, I just visited your spring campsite and it is beautiful! Great job.



Oh wow thank you!  I wasn't quite sure what to do with it but I tried my best.  It's gonna be even more beautiful after I get the items from the Pave gardening event.


----------



## LaFra

I said goodbye to my winter jap campsite... the snow ruins everything.

At least the Diana Cookies came to rescue! I really like the theme and i spent like 550 LF for that but im really angry because i miss a lot of stuff in theme because i'm playing only from this Autumn, I should've played the game from the realese... sigh






Give me the wings! qq


----------



## Chizuru

Still needing guitar


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I'm really diggin this new flower furniture. I'm already nearly done with the waltz bee and tango bee tasks, and I can't wait for the new ones to be released tomorrow! This campsite is gonna look awesome when I'm done with it!


----------



## Ras

They should have made petal chairs something you could trade for. I can never get enough matching chairs.


----------



## Dracule

My little faery abode! Hints of winter and spring. <3​


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Onto the hard tasks now...these purple bugs are brutal.


----------



## Chouchou




----------



## Mayor Ana

Oh, this looks fun! I love playing Pocket Camp, so...



Sprinkle looks like she?s having a blast! Viva Spring!


----------



## AccfSally

I finally got a hold of my game again! Too bad I won't be able to finish the garden event.


----------



## LaFra

aww, im in love with these items


----------



## Dracule

Re-arranged my entire camp area. I love all the floral, mystical, and earthy items. C:









I am definitely proud of my campsite area! There was a 5K bell Fay cookie and I got the 5-star item. <3​


----------



## Milatea

this is me in my camper


----------



## Ras

If you've seen any of my previous posts, you are probably aware of how much I admire my friend Sophie's incredible designs. Well, she's really outdone herself with her latest jungle camp:






Wow! I couldn't get that level of density in my camp if I tried! The golden chair really makes it seem like a mysterious jungle where you might find Indiana Jones. I just love it.


----------



## Chouchou

What look do you like better for my character?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Finished the first page of kaleidoclover tasks!  The tulip arrangement is so pretty.


----------



## AccfSally

I finally got Tasha!


----------



## SensaiGallade

Eat it all up


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Thank you to all my friends who helped me finish this event!  Hands down the best gardening event to date.


----------



## Dracule

~~~

So glad I was able to complete the tasks and collect a bunch more of the items. I decided to revamp my camp areas again. <3









~~~​


----------



## xSuperMario64x

This is the first garden event where I've managed to complete _all_ of the butterfly collection tasks. I'm really happy about it too; I love the items feautured in this event! I hope the rest of the events have cool items too!


----------



## StressedJess

This is the ideal outfit for Octavian:



You have been informed.


----------



## Chouchou




----------



## Phawnix

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Phawnix said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> 
> View attachment 225365



The first thing I thought of is that one of the eggs hatched and it had a skeleton inside...*shudder*


----------



## SheepMareep

Really love how cute my camp looks at night!


----------



## Gir

Used my 5 stamp cards to trade for the bat wings






They don't move like the fairy wings, which is a little disappointing, but I like how they look 
More my aesthetic than blue/yellow wings.


----------



## Dracule

Decided to make an iPhone wallpaper for my campsite! eeeee. >w<

​


----------



## StressedJess

I’ll just leave this here.


----------



## Ras

I had my underwater camp for a while:






I loved my Lobo's Jazz Cafe so much, I had a hard time getting rid of it:






But now I have DJ KK's blazing beats and I'm digging it:






===

I hope Emmaka won't be mad, but I made a gif of her pretty cherry blossom camp:






I'll delete if you say, "What do you think you're doing?!"


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Lol, I don’t mind at all!  Nice layouts by the way, I can’t choose a favorite.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

Omg these look so beautiful! I kinda wanna start playing again but I'm SO behind that it's too overwhelming for me. I'll never catch up. Hoping the Switch game has ALL of these things I'm seeing in these screen shots!!


----------



## AccfSally

Why do you have to be this way!


Also, all the extra stuff I got from Whitney's cookie last year is really coming in handy (like the 6 Tuxedos I have).
I love the new wedding stuff!


----------



## Chouchou




----------



## AccfSally




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ugh...finally done with the normal tasks.  Looks like Skye and Teddy are getting married.  I ship it, I guess.


----------



## Chouchou

Isnt this the cutest


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Tree with all fruits are perfect


----------



## Chouchou




----------



## Chouchou




----------



## Breath Mint

Luna Moonbug said:


> Tree with all fruits are perfect
> View attachment 226356



That's incredible. Most of my fruit trees have two perfect fruits on them and I've since stopped shaking them because two is rare enough. I never thought I'd see the day where a tree with three perfect fruits shows up


----------



## Chouchou

Love the New look of my campsite.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Breath Mint said:


> That's incredible. Most of my fruit trees have two perfect fruits on them and I've since stopped shaking them because two is rare enough. I never thought I'd see the day where a tree with three perfect fruits shows up



i know right....it was amazing, so i haven't harvested it...i just buy apples from friends whenever i need it for animal requests


----------



## Breath Mint

Luna Moonbug said:


> i know right....it was amazing, so i haven't harvested it...i just buy apples from friends whenever i need it for animal requests



That's what I do as well. I wish my apple tree had 3 perfect apples on it, I love how they look and they're my favorite perfect fruit.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

On to the hard tasks.  Let's see if I can catch the rest of those crabs...


----------



## Ras

Ducky:






My 4th camp:






This has to be a guy playing this, right?


----------



## tanisha23

Here are a bunch I recently took. 1 before I knew how to change my skin tone.


----------



## LaFra

Currently my new favourite spot in Animal Crossing Pocket Camp.  <3


----------



## Ras

My Atlantic City boardwalk camp:


----------



## Ras

I traded for a sea-shimmer rug, so I had to try a Fiji camp:



The deep water looks gorgeous against the regular water. Good job, Ninty!


----------



## Chouchou

LaFra said:


> Currently my new favourite spot in Animal Crossing Pocket Camp.  <3



That looks awesome!


----------



## StressedJess

I just caught this, is this new or has it been around?


----------



## Ras

It's just been around about a week. There are a couple more huge fish that were added.


----------



## Jacob

So I originally started playing this game the week it was released, then I deleted it and haven't picked it back up until ~1 month ago maybe 2. Here's how things are looking!! (level 33):

Camper 1st Floor:





Camper 2nd Floor:





Cabin:





Camp (INCOMPLETE trying to get the Island terrain, but I do have the foreground and background):










:,)

More pics to come when I buy the rest of the terrain


----------



## Ras

My friend Mouse is really kicking booty on the tourney!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ras said:


> My friend Mouse is really kicking booty on the tourney!
> 
> View attachment 227073



Yowza.  I didn't buy the gold rod this time around since I'm saving for a My Melody backpack, so I'm way behind most of my friends.


----------



## sorayomi

Rearranged my camper with some of the My Melody items


----------



## Ras

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yowza.  I didn't buy the gold rod this time around since I'm saving for a My Melody backpack, so I'm way behind most of my friends.



I had to get the gold because I want tons of those geysers. I don't know what I'll use them for yet, but I need them.


----------



## The Pennifer

I want the geysers too ... lol


----------



## mystrzy

*Yes, Geysers!*



Ras said:


> I had to get the gold because I want tons of those geysers. I don't know what I'll use them for yet, but I need them.



I had to get the gold fishing rod because I was worried about not getting all the shell-clusters.. but man, did it pay off in the end! I got 14 geysers! The rod was the only leaf purchase for the tourney.  I surrounded the gold whale with them and the trophy. Here's the pic.

 ​
Of course, it took a lot of effort!


----------



## Ras

That sounds awesome.


----------



## LaFra

OMG These lights! 








Spoiler















​


----------



## Ras

I like Nitarina’s whale pod. Two of them are sleeping.


----------



## Ras

Wow, ThatOneMarshalFangirl?s new camp is incredibru! I?ll try to post screens or a vid later if she doesn?t show it off.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ras said:


> Wow, ThatOneMarshalFangirl’s new camp is incredibru! I’ll try to post screens or a vid later if she doesn’t show it off.



Aww, thank you!  Go right ahead, I love your gifs.


----------



## Ras

The quality's a little lossy, but it should be okay:






I love it. We had a Chinese lantern festival at the fair and this reminds me of being there. Too bad you can't hear the wind chimes in the gif! 

Edit: To be clear, this is ThatOneMarshalFangirl's camp.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ras said:


> The quality's a little lossy, but it should be okay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it. We had a Chinese lantern festival at the fair and this reminds me of being there. Too bad you can't hear the wind chimes in the gif!
> 
> Edit: To be clear, this is ThatOneMarshalFangirl's camp.



Oh wow, you did a great job!  The quality's just fine.  Thank you for your compliments, I was quite happy with the result as well.


----------



## LaFra

Gorgeous theme! I really love it!
[FONT=&quot][/FONT]











[FONT=&quot][/FONT]



Spoiler


















​


----------



## Pastheo

This dress is simply the cutest!


----------



## Phawnix

My Room






My Office






My VIP Theater


----------



## LaFra

New layout for my campsite


----------



## Hanif1807

*Can someone tell me what happened to my flowers?*





*Watching a film in someone's Cabin*





*Singing with Chrissy*



​


----------



## Phawnix




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Finally done with this month's goals!


----------



## Phawnix

Animal Crossing Pocket City


----------



## TSquared

_So_ stoked about the Cog Cookie being in stock this morning (bonus Lucky being adorable in the bg)! <3

*Edit*: Steampunk observatory is officially underway!


----------



## Chouchou

Love my new campsite


----------



## Hanif1807

Got my first pic from Rosie!





I'm more or less wearing the same cloth as Fauna today


----------



## TSquared

Fall campsite tour (don't forget to wave to Molly)!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Got a lot of hard tasks ahead of me, but at least I'm done with the regular ones. c:


----------



## TokyoCherry

I visited your camp this morning and loved it! Also, thanks for sharing butterflies


----------



## skarmoury

i love this whole picture :')


----------



## Phawnix




----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Got Marina's map from Gulliver by some miracle and I immediately dressed her up as Princess Peach.  Cuteness overload. <3


----------



## sorayomi

Dessert time with Julian!


----------



## Romaki

Finally got my wings after wasting thousands of LT trying to get 5 star angel wings... hooray for 4 star fairy wings. :3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Got my first autumn maple tree!  Please don't mind the leaf piles all over my sakura terrain lol.


----------



## Ras

I’d say the odds of Emmaka showing up in this thread wearing squirrel ears and a squirrel tail are preeety high.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Ras said:


> I’d say the odds of Emmaka showing up in this thread wearing squirrel ears and a squirrel tail are preeety high.



Ask and you shall receive


----------



## LaFra

_Priestess of Sacred Fox _


----------



## AccfSally

I was able to buy the squirrel tail and ears, thank you Nintendo for the free tickets.


----------



## Ras

LaFra said:


> _Priestess of Sacred Fox &#55358;&#56714;&#55356;&#57153;&#55356;&#57154;_



Is this what Jimi had in mind when he wrote “Foxy Lady?” LMAO


----------



## dagwoood

Over 8 million bells and 800+ Leaf Tickets later - finally got all the new characters!!!!


----------



## moonrisekingdom

re-decorated my campsite for fall


----------



## skarmoury

going for a goth pastel look this halloween! i love my bunny ears and ghost friends uvu
(my outfit says goth but my camp says fall,,, lmao)​


----------



## sorayomi

Toss a filter over these, but screenshots of my camp site the other day. Some small things have changed but still look like this overall 




Spoiler


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I didn't really screenshot at the time I wanted to, but I finished the normal tasks for the current gardening event. c:


----------



## Jacob

My campsite is all ready for Halloween to Christmas :] I'm so in love with all these new halloween items


----------



## Velvet Hearts

The cutesy cafe!


----------



## Seroja

ahh I didnt know this thread exists! neat 



Spoiler: summer pic







​





Spoiler: aggravated maid uwu












​



I really wish I could afford LTs but alas the currency exchange isn't kind to me ;A;


----------



## moonrisekingdom

witchy little pumpkin patch, the other half of my camp is still my little mushroom soup dining room.


----------



## sorayomi

Giant pumpkin!

- - - Post Merge - - -


Giant pumpkin!


----------



## Ryumia

Nice that my villagers at my campsite know when my birthday is. I was surprised when I talked to some of them then I decided to talk to everyone there.​


----------



## *luxebabe*

Just crafted the new clothing they released!


----------



## Ras

Gather 'round, children, and I'll tell you a tragic tale told several days too late. 

I was hired by Farmer Bob to transform part of his cornfield into a pumpkin patch. The only restriction, he told me, was that I must not touch the old, dead tree in the center of the field, lest I unleash a terrible curse. I finished the field, but the tree spoiled the effect I was going for, so I ignored Farmer Bob's warning:



Spoiler











All seemed well until the clock struck midnight on All Hallows' Eve. A dense fog descended upon the fields. When they cleared, I saw--to my horror--that Farmer Bob's worst fears had come to pass. The forests had been turned into a graveyard of the dead. The gourds had become jack-o'-lanterns of the most sinister bearing. And the tree had undergone the most devilish transformation of them all, becoming a smiling gateway to a nether realm of madness and despair.



Spoiler











When Farmer Bob saw my handiwork, I was fired on the spot.

But, I needed the money, so I returned the next day in disguise and Farmer Bob hired me to undo the curse. I went with a circus theme:



Spoiler











The end.

By the way, I had dismantled the original pumpkin patch before taking my video, so I had to recreate it. I forgot to stock it with farm animals, so the circus animals had to act as stand-ins.

And now that that foolishness is finished, here's me and Sophie looking cute. 



Spoiler


----------



## Nicole.

Not gonna lie, I jumped out of my skin when I whipped this monster out of sea!!


----------



## AccfSally

Just a few screenshots.



​


----------



## AccfSally

He doesn't realize he's at the cabin.


----------



## Nicole.

Don't really know how I'm going to get rid of all these cute essences and running seriously low on crafting materials, argh! 



Here's an updated inside camper view, but thinking of moving my cafe theme to the cabin instead.


----------



## moonrisekingdom




----------



## Alienfish

^^ Omg soo cute! I love that clock tower and Etoile <3


----------



## Sweetley

moonrisekingdom said:


>



Wow, this is freaking beautiful! I really love the background with the snow, lights and that huge Christmas Tree in the middle. In general, this looks like a cute small town rather than a campsite. Wonderfully done!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Completed another gardening event thanks to my friends who so generously shared bugs!


----------



## deSPIRIA




----------



## AccfSally




----------



## allainah

soundgarden said:


> Spoiler


lmaoo


----------



## returnofsaturn

AccfSally said:


> View attachment 230417



this set is so beautiful omggg


----------



## AccfSally

Bought one of those new Wallpapers for my cabin. It took up all of the leftover leaf tickets I had...
But I like how it looks for my cafe theme.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

All done!  Thanks again to my friends who always help me finish gardening events so quickly. c:


----------



## returnofsaturn

AccfSally said:


> Bought one of those new Wallpapers for my cabin. It took up all of the leftover leaf tickets I had...
> But I like how it looks for my cafe theme.
> 
> View attachment 230454



omg it's beautiful
i've said it once and i'll say it again: this stuff better be in new horizons or i will flip


----------



## Hanif1807

*Finally reunited most of my New Leaf family in my campsite. The others aren't present in Pocket Camp yet (Timbra, Hugh, Shep, and Hazel)*











​


----------



## Nicole.

Updated camper


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Really cutting it close this time around, but I managed to complete all the gardening event tasks again.  Thanks to everyone who shared!


----------



## rinabun

some random old photos, acpc and achhd are doing a good job of tiding me over for acnh~


----------



## Phawnix




----------



## xara

Nicole. said:


> Updated camper



i love how that looks! :3


----------



## lazyislander

So jealous of everyone's camps! I never fully got into it so I feel like if I got into it now, I would be so far behind in all this cool stuff that has released!


----------



## xara

lazyislander said:


> So jealous of everyone's camps! I never fully got into it so I feel like if I got into it now, I would be so far behind in all this cool stuff that has released!



same lol; i played pocket camp for a while after it released but i stopped and now with all the cool stuff that’s happened, i feel like i’m way too far behind to get into it again lol


----------



## xara

trying to get back into pocket camp :3


----------



## xara

apollo was so excited that he was flicking his tail back and forth lol


----------



## xara

eugene & rosie are straight up vibin’


----------



## xara

goldie gets the golden snacks because she’s my golden girl and she deserves them :’3


----------



## xara

teddy’s trynna warm himself up by the fire


----------



## xara

my new amenity :’)


----------



## xara




----------



## xara

pocket camp may not be the greatest game but it sure is cute sometimes :]


----------



## xara

idk what i was expecting but this big red snapper was not it lmao


----------



## xara

this actually made me decide that i want bam on my island in new horizons :3


----------



## xara

my poor camp assistant is tuckered out ;-;


----------



## xara

kidd writes fanfiction o_0


----------



## xara

kinda creepy of me to take a pic while bam’s asleep but he looks so cute :3


----------



## xara

i look so cute in this awh


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Yet another flower event completed! c:


----------



## Hanif1807

I got all of them. I was grinding alot to obtain them lol


----------



## annabelledoes

friend me!!
-Annabelle
59376867145


----------



## Pyoopi

I don't play pocket camp anymore but this is prob my most favorite screenshot I've done. I captioned this, "two full moons". 





and this is my banner on twitter, lol





sorry I'm a psycho.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I was about 4 dark pink bugs off from completing all hard tasks, but I managed to get everything I wanted out of the gardening event.  The cutscene was quite cute as well.


----------



## PemaGrey

Punchy looks dead inside after being sentenced to forever holding the plate of veggie omlet


----------



## Adaberny

Just thought id drop my pocket camp here ^^


----------



## Clock

Just posted this in another thread, but here also.


Spoiler: Image is too big









]


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Actually fully completed this gardening event!


----------



## Shinjukuwu

I've never had it rain in pocket camp, apart from this one time, that I took my first screenshot! It was so pretty and I liked that the music notes were different too, just like the traditional rain Animal Crossing music.


----------



## xsopants

he's as big as I am!


----------



## wildfig

Here's the inside of my campsite! 









\


----------



## corvus516

I no longer play the game because it takes up a lot of storage and I found it stressful to keep up with the events, but I still enjoyed it. Here's one of my personal favourite photos I took about a year ago.


----------



## EmmaFrost

Okay not going to lie, looking at this thread makes me want to play Pocket Camp again. There are so many items from PC that I wish they'd introduce in NH omg.


----------



## Roxxy

Just bought a new sky and wanted to share how pretty the campsite looks


----------



## Roxxy

Desperately waiting for snow in NH but it has arrived in PC today


----------



## Absurd

just got this gaame (first thing i wondered when i got here was if i could make my character barefoot XD 
I sold my socks and shoes lololol

ps. I didnt even know you could play Animal Crossing on anything other than nintendo devices and i was rlly jealous of everyone else playing it XD

i really wanted Animal crossing for awhile and i was excited when i realised it was on the app store lol

also.. Jay is already my favourite lad  he must be protected lol


----------



## Absurd

xSuperMario64x said:


> Got this game 3 weeks ago and I'm just now level 12
> View attachment 211902
> I'm having a hard time getting into this game rippp


wait really XD

	Post automatically merged: Nov 29, 2020



Flare said:


> Excuse me what.


XD


----------



## Roxxy

Just getting ready for Christmas  not finished yet but thought this was a cute picture


----------



## Roxxy

Jingle has arrived  the new event is so cute  They have dancing presents!


----------



## Dunquixote

Roxxy said:


> Jingle has arrived  the new event is so cute  They have dancing presents!
> 
> View attachment 339629View attachment 339630



ah this looks so cute and fun! I kinda regret deleting this but there is no way I could manage this and everything else I’m playing ><.


----------



## Roxxy

Dunquixote said:


> ah this looks so cute and fun! I kinda regret deleting this but there is no way I could manage this and everything else I’m playing ><.


I just kept playing as it is a fun distraction when I was bored at work


----------



## Wickel

Roxxy said:


> Just getting ready for Christmas  not finished yet but thought this was a cute picture
> 
> View attachment 339533



Where did you get that star shaped ice rink? I have two ice rinks the animals can use but I see that one all the time, but I don't think I have it! Was it from an event?


----------



## Roxxy

Myrthella said:


> Where did you get that star shaped ice rink? I have two ice rinks the animals can use but I see that one all the time, but I don't think I have it! Was it from an event?


I am not 100%sure as it is one of the older items. I think it was from a winter event. Possibly one of the gyrodite events. I wish they would let me craft one for you


----------



## Roxxy

Sorry just campsite looks lovely and festive


----------



## Foreverfox

Roxxy said:


> Sorry just campsite looks lovely and festive
> 
> View attachment 341391


Mannn i need to get back into this! I haven't played in a few weeks. I can barely keep up with NH, pokemon, and real life lol


----------



## Roxxy

Foreverfox said:


> Mannn i need to get back into this! I haven't played in a few weeks. I can barely keep up with NH, pokemon, and real life lol


If you get back into it please add me on friends


----------



## coldpotato

I love all my holiday items soo much. Just ignore the amenity areas, they're always the eyesores of my campsite lol. Can't wait to finally upgrade them all


----------



## Roxxy

coldpotato said:


> I love all my holiday items soo much. Just ignore the amenity areas, they're always the eyesores of my campsite lol. Can't wait to finally upgrade them all
> 
> View attachment 341474


Your campsite looks gorgeous


----------



## Roxxy

Look what the postie brought this morning


----------



## Livia

Leveling up to 67 with one of my favorite villagers. I think I'm on 68 now, but I didn't take a picture of that one.


----------



## Absurd

I finally have Raymond!! ;D im so happy


----------



## due

My old ACPC acc:


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

i changed over to my pastel set, but i think my christmas one looked really nice from overhead


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

bob hugging the giant patchwork bear


----------



## Roxxy

Love the fishing tourney with the ice furniture. Always been one of my favs. Couldn’t resist the new cookie  Thrilled to get the 5 star item


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS

broke down and bought the sakura set


----------



## Roxxy

@SlEEPYTEARRS that looks seriously gorgeous  I love the Sakura set and you have designed it beautifully


----------



## Jam86

i haven't played pocket camp in so long i forgot how cute it was 
here's my camp


----------



## due

due said:


> My old ACPC acc:
> View attachment 349054View attachment 349055View attachment 349056View attachment 349057View attachment 349058View attachment 349059View attachment 349060View attachment 349061View attachment 349062





IGN's ACPC Character looks exactly like how mine did >-<


----------



## DreadPirateRoberts

I don't keep animals at my cabin. Instead, I decorate it with themed furniture. This is my favourite~


----------



## Roxxy

Just playing around redesigning and forgot how nice the Julian cookie was until I saw it was re issued


----------



## Jam86

Roxxy said:


> Just playing around redesigning and forgot how nice the Julian cookie was until I saw it was re issued
> 
> View attachment 353499


this is so cute 
jw though, how did u get etoile? i rarely play pocket camp anymore, is she a new character in it?


----------



## Roxxy

Jam86 said:


> this is so cute
> jw though, how did u get etoile? i rarely play pocket camp anymore, is she a new character in it?


Tysm!  Yes, she has been ingame for a while. There are so many characters which are now only available from Gulliver trips. I must admit I rarely do them as they are a bit of a chore  was so much better when they just added new characters on the maps and you could easily invite them into your campsite


----------



## DaisyFan

I gave Cherry a perfect cherry.


----------



## Roxxy

DaisyFan said:


> I gave Cherry a perfect cherry.
> 
> View attachment 353635


A perfect cherry for Cherry who is perfect  love that you did that


----------



## VanitasFan26

I took this cute photo of Molly swinging on the Tree Swing. She's my favorite.


----------



## adariesa

cosmylk said:


> Come post your screenshots, show us your favorite things ♪
> _! screenshots must be your own, no stealing !
> 
> use this if needed ~
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> images here
> 
> 
> _​


----------



## Dracule

*So, it’s been forever since I’ve played pocket camp, but since ACNH has been disappointing me lately I’ve decided to update my campsite here. ʕ •ᴥ• ʔ*



*P. S. Autumn will never end for me. NEVER.*​


----------



## clownpapa

the zuck boy and i


----------



## moonstone1751

i i have no tickets to update the terrain and this place is a MESS but for some reason i love it ? anyways enjoy


----------



## Roxxy

Couldn’t resist buying some of the new cookies as they are gorgeous  They match the Julian set beautifully so fit in perfectly with my celestial theme. Still needs a bit of sorting out but here’s a first preview


----------



## Dunquixote

Roxxy said:


> Couldn’t resist buying some of the new cookies as they are gorgeous  They match the Julian set beautifully so fit in perfectly with my celestial theme. Still needs a bit of sorting out but here’s a first preview
> 
> View attachment 378805



Proof that you do a great job decorating!  I want  in NH .


----------



## Roxxy

Dunquixote said:


> Proof that you do a great job decorating!  I want  in NH .


I wish for so many of the PC items but you know me, as many stars as I can have wherever possible


----------



## warrior_kitty

i love all the poket camp items NH needs them


----------



## CylieDanny

Old picture, funny picture, one of my favorites. I take soo many pictures on Pocket Camp


----------



## inazuma

my fairy/pastel themed camp 


sorry for the blurry image >-< really working hard on my campsite :3

also if any of you wanted to pay a visit xD (2591 0368 133)


----------



## Roxxy

I think I am a bit dressed up to do gardening


----------



## Foreverfox

Oh my, I have so many i have yet to upload...


Spoiler: Apollo and I











Spoiler: Apollo and I again











Spoiler: 1st Tuna!











Spoiler: BBQ with Rosie











Spoiler: Invited Rosie!











Spoiler: Sanrio Cookie!











Spoiler: 1st time catching two fish











Spoiler: Big haul throw net











Spoiler: Roasted fish with Elise











Spoiler: 1st Perfect Lychee!











Spoiler: Fruit Tart time











Spoiler: Roasted fish with Goose!











Spoiler: Tex + Perfect Peach









Will add the rest later!


----------



## Roxxy

As it’s summer and a new event I thought I should update my campsite. Just mostly old items and will update as event goes on


----------



## Roxxy

Went to visit my lovely friend @Foreverfox . Absolutely gorgeous campsite


----------



## Sasey

Did some redecorating at the campsite today!


----------



## Sasey

My partner’s campsite is looking so cute!


----------



## Dunquixote

I kinda want to play pocket camp again even though i thought it was painful to save up enough tickets and the events 

	Post automatically merged: Jul 5, 2021



Roxxy said:


> As it’s summer and a new event I thought I should update my campsite. Just mostly old items and will update as event goes on
> 
> View attachment 382685



I don’t ever want to hear that you don’t decorate good from you.  That looks so good also where are these cute items in NH?


----------



## Dunquixote

@Roxxy ’s camper and campsite is just amazing 







I loved how you decorated the main floor of the camper too. I haven’t even decorated mine .


----------



## Roxxy

Dunquixote said:


> @Roxxy ’s camper and campsite is just amazing
> 
> View attachment 383307View attachment 383308
> 
> I loved how you decorated the main floor of the camper too. I haven’t even decorated mine .


Tysm!  it’s your first day! Just play around and have fun. If you need materials lmk and I can put in market box


----------



## Dunquixote

I don’t have enough stuff made or complete sets from fortune cookies to make this look nicer.


----------



## Roxxy

Even in pocket camp my lovely friend @Dunquixote is still being supportive  chips (sorry fries!) were yummy btw


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m really having fun with this event, though the cooldown between each fishing period kinda annoys me since I just want to keep earning stuff .


Roxxy said:


> Even in pocket camp my lovely friend @Dunquixote is still being supportive  chips (sorry fries!) were yummy btw
> 
> View attachment 384516



 No need to pack a lunch when I have a full meal minus drink ready to serve you .


----------



## Sylvestris

At last, my wings have finally returned to me !


----------



## Sylvestris

Yoooo, finally caught the big boi koi !


Spoiler









We then proceeded to catch its attendant immediate afterwards.  


Spoiler









I'm sorry i neglected to get an img. of the king's shadow, but it is undoubtedly gargantuan.


----------



## Sylvestris

Today must be my lucky day....... 


Spoiler


----------



## Insulaire

Tranquil vibes but also deadly ninja vibes


----------



## JemAC

I've only recently started playing pocket camp so my campsite is a bit of a mismatch at the moment but I love all the hydrangea items from Annalisa's cookie and seeing all the villagers hanging around together


----------



## JemAC

Invited some more villagers to my campsite and swapped a couple around, also gave in and used some of my leaf tickets to purchase a new middle ground as I love the colours and design of the flowery bamboo one


----------



## DaisyFan

Marshal was talking about how chilly the Sunburst Island was. Ooooo-eeee!


----------



## Dunquixote

I got the taco truck from the free cookie quest!  Last night I wasted tickets and pulled twice trying to get it and instead got another food crate and a crepe hand held thing. I still want the smoothie truck but am trying to hold off until sometime after the donut cookie is released and I get what I want from that.





This was the second item I got from the cookie when this first came out and may be one of my favorites in the set due to a joke between a few of my friends .


----------



## S.J.

I don’t think I’ve actively played Pocket Camp in well over 1.5 years, but I opened it up today (bad choice; immediately spent all leaf tickets). I was pleasantly surprised by my camper décor, but less so by my cabin and camp. 

I did get this very cute picture of a dog villager (Biskit?) though.


----------



## Dunquixote

Everyone else’s camps looks so nice 

@WaileaNoRei ’s camp








@S.J. ’s








Also still jelly of Roxxy’s setup .You’re all much better at decorating in this game than me. Me, I’m just plopping stuff down until I get more in a set or more furniture crafted


----------



## JemAC

A few photos from the last couple of days -

caught my first giant king salmon!




visited @Roxxy's lovely campsite, it's so well decorated and the summer items all look great, I've been very tempted to get one of those big whales! also enjoyed watching all the shooting stars in the sky   






had some really good luck with fortune cookies, purchased Reneigh's luxury cookie and finally received the bubble bath I'd been trying to get then later the cart sold the O'Hare pool cookie and I received the poolside parasol set so my camp could have a touch of summer 






also managed to catch a photo of all my current campsite villagers together


----------



## Roxxy

Just opened a gift sent by my lovely friend @Dunquixote  Wow, look what was inside  totally perfect for when summer is finished and I go back to clouds


----------



## Dunquixote

Roxxy said:


> Just opened a gift sent by my lovely friend @Dunquixote  Wow, look what was inside  totally perfect for when summer is finished and I go back to clouds
> 
> View attachment 386473



Whoa!  I’m jelly! So happy for you!  I think that goes perfectly with the themes that you like . I was wondering if we can get five star items from the gifts’ cookies. That’s super cool that we can and that you got one .


----------



## S.J.

I visited some TBT friends today!  I don‘t want to give away too much about your camps, so I’ll just post my favourite screenshot from each! 

@Roxxy Look at these cuties chillin‘ at the beach!





@JemAC There are so many cute areas of your camp, but I couldn’t help but take this sweet picture of Whitney!





@Dunquixote Gaston looked so pleased at the food trucks; it was so sweet.







Spoiler: Bonus pic



Sleepy Roscoe


----------



## JemAC

A few screenshots from the last week:

Caught my first Nomura's Jellyfish





Enjoyed a BBQ with @Roxxy, burger and chips with @Dunquixote and some grilled fish and fruit with @S.J. during my travels this week 











Couple of pics of my two favourite snooty villagers in AC hanging out together







Pleased to see Dom's Funfair Cookie get reissued today, I have a small list of cookies that I'm willing to spend my leaf tickets on when they're reissued (hoping they don't all return at the same time) and this was one of them. There were only two items that I really wanted so thought I'd try my luck and it actually worked out! I bought one cookie and received the swing ride, which then gave me one full stamp card that I exchanged for the panda ride, I'm sure I won't get this lucky again for a long time with the cookies but it made me happy today


----------



## S.J.

@JemAC Your last picture is so precious! I’m glad you were able to get the last two items you wanted!   

Anyone particularly excited for mermaid month?  I don’t think I’ll decorate my camp with the mermaid theme, or buy the mermaid backgrounds, but I think I’ll decorate one of the rooms in my cabin.



Time to say goodbye to the flower garden… 






And it’s gone… Time to plant… seaweed? 






Harvested my first seaweed crops, collected up my hermit crabs and time to find them new homes.  Those hermit crabs look so precious.







I’ve been inviting a few new faces to the campsite. Curt is looking adorable selling lemonade! 










The last time I played AC Pocket Camp, when you made the villager request furniture, you had to place it in the campsite. I noticed today when inviting new villagers, you no longer have to do that, you just have to craft it, which is great! 

Also, if you didn’t see this one, make sure you grab it if it’s available to you!


----------



## Roxxy

Thanks for the heads up on the Pearl oyster shell plush  I haven’t logged into my Nintendo for ages so would have missed this 

I just wish it was a real plush as that would be so cute!


----------



## S.J.

Roxxy said:


> Thanks for the heads up on the Pearl oyster shell plush  I haven’t logged into my Nintendo for ages so would have missed this
> 
> I just wish it was a real plush as that would be so cute!


It notified me on ACPC app, but not immediately, so just wanted to make sure everyone saw it! 

That would be such a cute plush!


----------



## JemAC

Thank you @S.J.! I had to refresh the villager positions a few times but eventually managed to catch some of them using the rides   

I'm looking forward to mermaid month, Pascal is my joint favourite NPC so I'm enjoying having him hanging around and looking at this picture from PC twitter it looks like there are some nice items coming up, not sure how many items I'll actually end up getting but I really love the colourful hair on the right. Also excited to see what it is included in the two new fortune cookies been released this month, hopefully they don't include a lot of items I like or else the leaf tickets could suffer!



Spoiler: Mermaid Items









I don't think I'll buy the mermaid backgrounds though as they can be very pricey and there are a couple of others (birch trees and the snowy one) that I like and would like to purchase a sky before another background.

It's a real shame to see the end of your garden @S.J., I always liked visiting it when at your campsite as it was so pretty but at least I'd already caught a picture of it 





That pearl oyster shell plush is really cute, agree that we could definitely use one of those for real


----------



## Roxxy

Yay, plush finally appeared in PC app!! Isn’t it adorable  definitely want one to cuddle irl


----------



## porkpie28

Does anyone know how you get the food truck


----------



## S.J.

porkpie28 said:


> Does anyone know how you get the food truck



You have a chance to get a food truck from Rex's Food Truck Cookies! 




Here is a list of possible cookie contents!


----------



## your local goomy

Didn't realize how short Pascal is


----------



## DaisyFan

The pearl-oyster shell plushie is cute!


----------



## S.J.

Someone sent me a pearl oyster gift and it had a Marina’s mermaid cookie! I was pretty happy, because I don’t even know what will be featured in these cookies yet!  Tomorrow’s login bonus is also the mermaid cookie! 









​I didn‘t buy the mermaid theme, but I had to preview! So pretty!



Spoiler


----------



## JemAC

That mermaid theme does look really pretty @S.J., it's probably still not a terrain I'll be getting either but I do like it a lot more then I was expecting to   

A few photos from the last couple of days -



Received an Ethereal Gondola in a gift from @S.J. which my cabin villagers love to use, caught a snap of Sprinkle enjoying it and looking especially sweet when she's having a sing song 







A friend sent me a Pastel-Glazier gift and a Funfair gift over the last couple of days so I've added a couple of additions to the campsite - a Stained-Glass Fountain and a Concession Cart, now my villagers can visit the cart for a bite to eat after enjoying the rides!






Decided to do a bit of decorating with some of the new event items which I thought were pretty, especially the lamp, and tied into the area nicely. Also opened the mermaid cookie from today's log-in bonus and received the jellyfish which was a really good result as I'd actually been hoping for them, they may look a bit out of place with not been underwater but I thought they were really cute  they move a lot though so weren't easy to get a good picture off!




Finally, after wanting to purchase a new sky for a while but been torn between a few I made the decision today to get the galaxy-view sky. It was the first one I'd been drawn to originally out of all the ones available, I love the colours of it and think it fits well with the campsite and I like that you get to see some shooting stars with it


----------



## your local goomy

This is ironic, coming from an octopus, who, y'know, should probably be in the water.

Also that theme is gorgeous! I love mermaids, so I'll def be getting that.


----------



## DaisyFan

The mermaid princess dress is lovely! I hope I get the mermaid tiara wig soon.


----------



## your local goomy

The treat bag is almost as big as Marty, which just makes the smaller villagers even more adorable. But then again, I think that literally everything Marty does is adorable. He could stab me and I'd think it's cute.


----------



## tiffanistarr

I’ve started decorating for mermaid month!
















Just keep adding random stuff until a few more things come out then i’ll do a major layout change.

I love the pieces from Marianas cookie but i hate how they’re chorus and instrument things. I would have preferred just decor.


----------



## Roxxy

Just a bit of redecorating. Back to clouds but for some reason the background isn’t saving as when I logged on again the cloud background had gone  probably me being an idiot


----------



## Dunquixote

Roxxy said:


> Just a bit of redecorating. Back to clouds but for some reason the background isn’t saving as when I logged on again the cloud background had gone  probably me being an idiot
> 
> View attachment 388644



You’re loaded with so much goodies Roxxy!  And please don’t ever say again how bad decorating you are. I have not come out with a real setup yet and have just been plopping stuff down.You decorate so good! i can tell how much thought you put into it.


----------



## Roxxy

Dunquixote said:


> You’re loaded with so much goodies Roxxy!  And please don’t ever say again how bad decorating you are. I have not come out with a real setup yet and have just been plopping stuff down.You decorate so good! i can tell how much thought you put into it. ☺


Just had to use the beautiful ethereal staircase that came with the present you sent. Just makes it so special and I love it


----------



## mogyay

back to being absolutely obsessed with this app lmaooo, when i came back on for the first time in months i was actually so in love with my campsite still so i just added some stuff in the extra room we have now (thank god for that)


----------



## Roxxy

Was so tired and found my lovely friend and it looks like I fell asleep on her  Hope you don’t mind @Foreverfox


----------



## Foreverfox

Roxxy said:


> View attachment 390251
> 
> Was so tired and found my lovely friend and it looks like I fell asleep on her  Hope you don’t mind @Foreverfox


Yay! Not at all!


----------



## JemAC

I decided to do a little redecorating at my campsite and in the cabin to add a couple of new items received from cookies over the last couple of days:

Placed the Sea-Gem Research Table from the free Opal Cookie that was given out in the upstairs room in the cabin, along with some items from the reissued Francine Cookie, as I usually neglect this room and thought it could do with a bit more decoration 





I also completed the Bug Gem Event earlier today and received the Mermaid Choir Stage from Marina's Cookie, unfortunately there wasn't much space in the campsite so I was limited on where I could place it but it seemed to work quite well with the items from the Calm Cookie, had to refresh a lot to get some villagers in the photo though


----------



## S.J.

I didn’t want to start a whole new thread, but I just wanted to tell my ACPC friends I haven’t been playing because I’ve been busy with Camp Bell Tree, but I’ve been getting notifications for gifts, etc. and I’ll try to make sure I check in and send you all gifts today!


----------



## JemAC

A few days ago I caught up with my sister and while on my game she purchased a Marinas Mermaid Cookie and by some miracle actually received the 5 star item, think she must be a good luck charm for me  





Did some redecorating of my campsite to place the new item, as well as some of the new furniture from recent goals, and moved some of the spa items to my cabin. Also added my recently crafted turtle to the cabin, might not completely fit the theme but it was too cute not to include


----------



## Dunquixote

S.J. said:


> I didn’t want to start a whole new thread, but I just wanted to tell my ACPC friends I haven’t been playing because I’ve been busy with Camp Bell Tree, but I’ve been getting notifications for gifts, etc. and I’ll try to make sure I check in and send you all gifts today!



No worries; I think we all are pretty much in the same boat or if not, we understand the event is taking a lot of our attention  Same here. And I ran out of gifts again . Will start sending them again as I earn them .


----------



## Roxxy

Dunquixote said:


> No worries; I think we all are pretty much in the same boat or if not, we understand the event is taking a lot of our attention  Same here. And I ran out of gifts again . Will start sending them again as I earn them .


Me too , no gifts and feel really guilty not returning  I am trying so hard to do gulliver  maps to get some gifts to send. Having trouble even caring about the fishing tourney. Too much atm and just tired


----------



## JemAC

@S.J., @Dunquixote and @Roxxy 

Just catching up on all the recent messages in this thread and wanted to just say with Camp ongoing it's completely understandable that there isn't a lot of time for PC, think we're all probably very busy at the moment but hope you're all having a great time camping 
On the subject of Camp Bell Tree I love the limited time dino 'like' button which is why you're all getting it on your messages 

Also you don't need to feel guilty for running out of gifts, we all understand how tricky it is to get hold of them, they make them really hard to come across in the game and villagers rarely hand them over for completing their goals. Plus you can always guarantee Gulliver won't hand them over when you want them, sure we've all been in that boat


----------



## S.J.

JemAC said:


> @S.J., @Dunquixote and @Roxxy
> 
> Just catching up on all the recent messages in this thread and wanted to just say with Camp ongoing it's completely understandable that there isn't a lot of time for PC, think we're all probably very busy at the moment but hope you're all having a great time camping
> On the subject of Camp Bell Tree I love the limited time dino 'like' button which is why you're all getting it on your messages
> 
> Also you don't need to feel guilty for running out of gifts, we all understand how tricky it is to get hold of them, they make them really hard to come across in the game and villagers rarely hand them over for completing their goals. Plus you can always guarantee Gulliver won't hand them over when you want them, sure we've all been in that boat


Just had to add that I can‘t wait to get the little Dino reaction. It’s so cute.


----------



## JemAC

S.J. said:


> Just had to add that I can‘t wait to get the little Dino reaction. It’s so cute.



It is really cute, wish it was permanent rather then temporary 
At least we can keep all the cute plushies though


----------



## GuerreraD

Gosh, there's so much gorgeous stuff that never made it into NL nor NH...  I guess because every game needs its own hook to lure you in!


----------



## CylieDanny

Just when I uninstalled it two days ago I come across old shots.

(Yeah, my guy had great hair once)





Campsite looks completely different from then lol


Spoiler: Date








That Valentines day event lol, only time I dated a cat 


Now I miss it all over again


----------



## JemAC

A few screenshots from over the last week;

The very cute pairing of Fauna and Erik enjoying the magic carpet together 





Found @mogyay at the beach and had to grab a screenshot while we were matching with our mermaid outfit and fairy wings 




I’ve really loved the items from this month’s scavenging event, especially the giant terrarium! Also couldn’t resist crafting the blue marbles and giant bubble from the current reissue items, thought they’d go nicely in my campsite and the villagers look very sweet when using the bubble


----------



## JemAC

I really love the items in Lolly’s Celestial Cookie so I couldn’t resist buying the box of cookies when it got restocked and then managed to get an extra cookie for coins during the daily cart stock  
It was a shame to say goodbye to so many of my saved up LTs but I’m really happy with the items I received, would love the 5 star item but I did end up with no repeated items which was really lucky


----------



## JemAC

Update on Lolly’s Cookie, I’d been talking to my sister about the items and she suggested buying another single cookie to try for the 5 star item so I gave some gifts to some low level villagers to get the LTs from levelling up and purchased one last cookie




Can’t believe I actually got it


----------



## Dunquixote

JemAC said:


> Update on Lolly’s Cookie, I’d been talking to my sister about the items and she suggested buying another single cookie to try for the 5 star item so I gave some gifts to some low level villagers to get the LTs from levelling up and purchased one last cookie
> 
> View attachment 396341
> Can’t believe I actually got it


congrats!  that is gorgeous 

 i saw your pictures and ah you decorate so good.  idk how you do it with that little space


----------



## JemAC

Dunquixote said:


> congrats!  that is gorgeous
> 
> i saw your pictures and ah you decorate so good.  idk how you do it with that little space



Aw thank you @Dunquixote  

I’m really enjoying decorating in this game as there are so many items I love but I do wish there was a bit more space to fit more in


----------



## S.J.

Well now that camp is over, I have time for Pocket Camp again!   Just a couple of quick pictures I snapped today! 

I redecorated my campsite, but it’s missing something, so I’ll have to keep working on it! At least Patty seems to be enjoying the kitchen area from Pecan’s House Cookie. 





​After seeing @JemAC ’s new glittering waterfall, I also stopped by to see the updated campsite! Found two very cute villagers playing on a magic carpet!


----------



## JemAC

Welcome back @S.J.!  Hope your enjoying the change to the autumn scenery, looks like there are going to be some nice items throughout the month and a couple of interesting cookies released too 

Aww Patty and Megan both look really happy, love how Megan is just enjoying spending time under that leaf  Pecan's Cookie looks great in your campsite, I visited a little earlier and really enjoyed seeing all the house pieces together and your villagers enjoying their lovely home  

Sherb and Wolfgang do look really sweet together in your photo! I think Wolfgang is pretty attached to that magic carpet as he's often there


----------



## Insulaire

I jumped ahead past fall to winter! Love everything about this month’s new items


----------



## JemAC

This morning I collected my monthly 5 cookies and received some really nice items from Egbert's Cosy Cookie which I thought would look good inside the cabin so I did a bit of redecorating, made it more warm and welcoming for the Autumn/Winter months  





Also I may have become very weak when I saw that Chevre's Serene Cookie had been reissued and after receiving one for bells on the cookie cart a couple of days ago I ended up purchasing a box of them today. I didn't get either of the baths that I wanted so with a lot of encouragement (was really just a lot of egging me on) from my sister and brothers girlfriend, I decided to purchase one last cookie and received the 5 star item 
I used some of the stamp cards I had saved up to trade for the 4 star one-person tub, so I now have all the items I really wanted from the cookie, and did a bit of redecorating at my campsite to fit my new items in 





Finally, a couple of days ago I pulled this big boi out of the river while fishing 
(It's actually the second time I've caught this but forgot to take a photo when I got it a couple of months ago )


----------



## Insulaire

Hit 200 today!


----------



## Roxxy

Wish it was irl but always lovely to meet up with the beautiful @Foreverfox  (great taste in outfit )


----------



## daringred_

been playing this game since launch day, so figured it's about time i posted in this thread. here's (most of) my autumn campsite and early autumn outfit. (probably going to change back to little red riding hood for october.)


----------



## daringred_

daringred_ said:


> been playing this game since launch day, so figured it's about time i posted in this thread. here's (most of) my autumn campsite and early autumn outfit. (probably going to change back to little red riding hood for october.)
> 
> View attachment 401369
> 
> View attachment 401370 View attachment 401371



i should've said  if anyone wants to add me, my ID should be: 1041-3859-974. my friends list is pretty lively, but i'm always happy to have more.


----------



## Hanami

daringred_ said:


> i should've said  if anyone wants to add me, my ID should be: 1041-3859-974. my friends list is pretty lively, but i'm always happy to have more.


hi, i just added you! i'm renee


----------



## JemAC

A few recent screenshots from my campsite:




Purchased some of Olive’s cookies once they were released and was really pleased to get the 5 star item and one of the smaller mushroom homes, my villagers seemed pleased with the new additions too! Would really like to add the green mushroom house to my campsite but hopefully I’ll be able to get it before the cookie leaves in a couple of months  







Overview shot I took of my campsite the other week after receiving another Giant Fairy Flower in a gift and a preview of a snowy terrain that I’d quite like to get for the winter, as long as I can save up LTs and not spend them all 




After waiting all month for Maple’s cookie to restock I decided to buy a box and was really hoping for at least one of the fairy wings, the jar or the 5 star item and it turned out pretty well! I didn’t end up with the jar but do have enough stamps to trade for it 
Also crafted a couple of the reissued items that seem to work pretty well with Maple’s cookie items!


----------



## Dunquixote

Not sure where else to post this, but I want to apologize to my friends for not being really active since before the camp event. Been dealing with some rl stuff and needed a break. Totally understand if you decide to unfriend. Thanks for being my friend for as long as you have and for the help in the events . I’m out of gifts but will resume sending them when I can get more.


----------



## Roxxy

Dunquixote said:


> Not sure where else to post this, but I want to apologize to my friends for not being really active since before the camp event. Been dealing with some rl stuff and needed a break. Totally understand if you decide to unfriend. Thanks for being my friend for as long as you have and for the help in the events . I’m out of gifts but will resume sending them when I can get more.


You never need to apologise. We all need breaks and your health and well-being is the most important thing.

If you need to catch up I am sure we can help you


----------



## Dunquixote

Roxxy said:


> You never need to apologise. We all need breaks and your health and well-being is the most important thing.
> 
> If you need to catch up I am sure we can help you



Thanks Roxxy!  You all helped me so much already! It really is okay! I just caught this new event in time so I should be okay and hopefully will be able to help you all out when I can.


----------



## S.J.

Dunquixote said:


> Not sure where else to post this, but I want to apologize to my friends for not being really active since before the camp event. Been dealing with some rl stuff and needed a break. Totally understand if you decide to unfriend. Thanks for being my friend for as long as you have and for the help in the events . I’m out of gifts but will resume sending them when I can get more.


Ah, I've been inactive too.

Since we're on the subject, I'm planning on continuing to play casually, so I'll keep sending out gifts to everyone when I'm on, but no need to send gifts back, you should keep them for trading with the daily players! ❤

Edit to add, please take care of yourself Dunq. ❤❤


----------



## JemAC

Dunquixote said:


> Not sure where else to post this, but I want to apologize to my friends for not being really active since before the camp event. Been dealing with some rl stuff and needed a break. Totally understand if you decide to unfriend. Thanks for being my friend for as long as you have and for the help in the events . I’m out of gifts but will resume sending them when I can get more.



Aw you don’t need to apologise and I’m sorry to hear you’re dealing with a lot of rl stuff at the moment. It’s completely okay to take breaks, your health is the most important thing so take as much time as you need to take care of yourself ❤ 

Also don’t worry about gifts, I’m in the same boat, know we’ve all discussed this before but why do they make them so hard to collect


----------



## S.J.

I’m so glad I’ve had a chance to log in to Pocket Camp!   I am _really_ loving Jack’s village items (lamp posts, houses, etc.). But, I’m also really sad I missed the fruit tree event, because I knew it was happening but I just had no time, and I think they would look _so_ cute with the village set!

Since it’s October, I decided to dress up! I didn’t realise I already had the Witch Hat and Witchy dress items, so I spent some of my leaf tickets on a hat, spell book, and the grape shoes. 




 



There was also a food truck cookie in the shop for bells, and I got the smoothie truck, which I think is so cute!





I also visited some friends! 

Beautiful @Roxxy, and her adorable villagers trying their very hardest to pick fruit.


 



These adorable cuties at @JemAC ‘s campsite!






@Hanami ‘s relaxation retreat!



 




And Marshall was so happy about his carriage ride (and food) at @Dunquixote ’s camp!


----------



## Dunquixote

S.J. said:


> I’m so glad I’ve had a chance to log in to Pocket Camp!   I am _really_ loving Jack’s village items (lamp posts, houses, etc.). But, I’m also really sad I missed the fruit tree event, because I knew it was happening but I just had no time, and I think they would look _so_ cute with the village set!
> 
> Since it’s October, I decided to dress up! I didn’t realise I already had the Witch Hat and Witchy dress items, so I spent some of my leaf tickets on a hat, spell book, and the grape shoes.
> 
> View attachment 402487 View attachment 402488
> 
> There was also a food truck cookie in the shop for bells, and I got the smoothie truck, which I think is so cute!
> 
> View attachment 402486
> 
> I also visited some friends!
> 
> Beautiful @Roxxy, and her adorable villagers trying their very hardest to pick fruit.
> View attachment 402483 View attachment 402482
> 
> These adorable cuties at @JemAC ‘s campsite!
> 
> View attachment 402481
> 
> 
> @Hanami ‘s relaxation retreat!
> 
> View attachment 402484 View attachment 402485
> 
> 
> And Marshall was so happy about his carriage ride (and food) at @Dunquixote ’s camp!
> 
> View attachment 402489​



I was sad too and the reissued fruit bed that i was waiting for I ended up skipping; I hesitated too long and also needed one more of one of the materials. I love the little houses from this event. I’m going to try redoing my campsite soon maybe. 

Raymond looks so adorable in the bathtub !

Congrats on the smoothie truck! 

I hope you’ve been doing well!


----------



## daringred_

decided to cave in and buy the purple witch's outfit. thankfully i had the book from a raymond cookie ages ago, and the purple shoes from the recent fruity clothing line worked well even if you can't see them here.



 



i was a bit hesitant because i wanted to save for the upcoming starsign clothing set, but i'm mostly only interested in the bows anyway, and i probably won't buy more than 1 or 2 depending on how they're priced. also loving this current gardening event. i'm usually a bit 'meh' about the non-spring/summer items, but this RPG style stuff is adorable. (it's giving me big miitopia vibes, and i love that game!) i might have to rework my campsite to incorporate some of it!​


----------



## JemAC

Got to collect my 5 monthly cookies today so did a bit of redecorating in my campsite and grabbed some screenshots of some new items;




Received the dress and bunny planter from Bonbon’s, they’re the first items I have from this cookie so I wasn’t really sure where to place the planter but thought it looked cute with some of the mushroom items  




Picked up two of Stella’s Cookies, received the dress (already have one so gave this one to Diana!) and these pillows which is one of the items I’ve wanted for ages 




Ended with Judy’s Cookie and couldn’t believe I got the 5 star item! I’d really wanted the hot air balloon but didn’t expect it to come up in one of my monthly cookies at all 




Also received these really pretty pink daisies in a gift from @Aquilla today which I really love and added them to my little flower section with my other Diana’s items ❤




Overshot of the newly decorated campsite with the new items added 




Finally, I found @mogyay on my travels yesterday and had to grab a quick pic while we were matching


----------



## S.J.

JemAC said:


> Got to collect my 5 monthly cookies today so did a bit of redecorating in my campsite and grabbed some screenshots of some new items;
> 
> View attachment 403063
> Received the dress and bunny planter from Bonbon’s, they’re the first items I have from this cookie so I wasn’t really sure where to place the planter but thought it looked cute with some of the mushroom items
> 
> View attachment 403065
> Picked up two of Stella’s Cookies, received the dress (already have one so gave this one to Diana!) and these pillows which is one of the items I’ve wanted for ages
> 
> View attachment 403069
> Ended with Judy’s Cookie and couldn’t believe I got the 5 star item! I’d really wanted the hot air balloon but didn’t expect it to come up in one of my monthly cookies at all
> 
> View attachment 403071
> Also received these really pretty pink daisies in a gift from @Aquilla today which I really love and added them to my little flower section with my other Diana’s items ❤
> 
> View attachment 403072
> Overshot of the newly decorated campsite with the new items added
> 
> View attachment 403073
> Finally, I found @mogyay on my travels yesterday and had to grab a quick pic while we were matching


I love those new pillows, they are so cute! 

Your camp is a pastel paradise!  The mix of the flowers, the mushrooms and the air balloons is amazing.


----------



## JemAC

S.J. said:


> I love those new pillows, they are so cute!
> 
> Your camp is a pastel paradise!  The mix of the flowers, the mushrooms and the air balloons is amazing.



Aw thank you! I really love how a lot of the items compliment each other, just wish there was a bit more room for more items


----------



## mogyay

JemAC said:


> Got to collect my 5 monthly cookies today so did a bit of redecorating in my campsite and grabbed some screenshots of some new items;
> 
> View attachment 403063
> Received the dress and bunny planter from Bonbon’s, they’re the first items I have from this cookie so I wasn’t really sure where to place the planter but thought it looked cute with some of the mushroom items
> 
> View attachment 403065
> Picked up two of Stella’s Cookies, received the dress (already have one so gave this one to Diana!) and these pillows which is one of the items I’ve wanted for ages
> 
> View attachment 403069
> Ended with Judy’s Cookie and couldn’t believe I got the 5 star item! I’d really wanted the hot air balloon but didn’t expect it to come up in one of my monthly cookies at all
> 
> View attachment 403071
> Also received these really pretty pink daisies in a gift from @Aquilla today which I really love and added them to my little flower section with my other Diana’s items ❤
> 
> View attachment 403072
> Overshot of the newly decorated campsite with the new items added
> 
> View attachment 403073
> Finally, I found @mogyay on my travels yesterday and had to grab a quick pic while we were matching


UR THE CUTEST, WE LOOK SO GOOD TOGETHER


----------



## Bagelbagon

i have no idea why this happened, but one time last year i was vibin and walking towards a fish and i just clipped across the screen into the void  kinda wish i kept it as my picture on my pocket camp profile though.


----------



## S.J.

Could it be love for Megan and Curt?  
Or maybe they’re just bear-y good friends?


----------



## Dunquixote

I got a five star piece of furniture from today’s 5k bell cookie 





I still have to redo my camp. Will post pictures when I do!


----------



## JemAC

Dunquixote said:


> I got a five star piece of furniture from today’s 5k bell cookie
> 
> View attachment 403609
> 
> I still have to redo my camp. Will post pictures when I do!



Aw congrats! That’s a really nice item, looking forward to seeing your camp pics when they’re posted


----------



## Dunquixote

I’m still figuring out what else I want to put, but here is my new camp set up so far.



Spoiler

















The furniture that Kiki is using came from a cookie that came from a gift from @S.J. I believe .

I wish I could put out more in addition to the bit of space I have left. A lot of my items don’t go well together or with this idea I have .


----------



## S.J.

Dunquixote said:


> I’m still figuring out what else I want to put, but here is my new camp set up so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 406765View attachment 406766View attachment 406767View attachment 406768View attachment 406769
> 
> 
> 
> The furniture that Kiki is using came from a cookie that came from a gift from @S.J. I believe .
> 
> I wish I could put out more in addition to the bit of space I have left. A lot of my items don’t go well together or with this idea I have .


Oh gosh, your new camp is so cute!  I love the village vibe and the way you used the houses and stone walls. I love that event furniture set! ☺❤

edit: ?!?! I just logged in to PC and I had two presents waiting from you! Both 5 star!  You must be magical today!


----------



## petite_p

This is my recent ones. Never get tired of the giant Eevee. ♥


----------



## Harebells

This always tickles me pink. Especially when it's a deer villager.


----------



## Roxxy

Trying to get a little bit Christmassy and PC is the easiest  Still needs work  but I do love sparkles


----------



## daringred_

wasn't expecting the weather to change until around the 10th, like it does in the mainline games, so i ended up spending almost 2 hours redecorating my campsite yesterday to match the season again. winter isn't my favorite, and i always struggle with decorating my campsite, but i actually like how it came out. my girlfriend described it as a little winter wonderland lmao.


----------



## Roxxy

Getting a bit more Christmassy. I love the new event items


----------



## Roxxy

Isn’t the valentines event the sweetest!  Obviously I had to give chocolate to Whitney  Who did everyone give theirs to?


----------



## Foreverfox

Just celebrating all tasks completed! I'm completely obsessed with my PC rep and her HAIR. I need it in my life. Might redo my NH rep to get close to this as a permanent look.


----------



## catwing

my campsite is currently a calming garden ♡


----------



## Foreverfox

@Mr_Keroppi Pavé at my campsite!


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

Foreverfox said:


> @Mr_Keroppi Pavé at my campsite!
> View attachment 433856


HE IS THE BEST AND MOST FANCIEST AND CHICEST ON THIS PLANET OMG SLAY KING


----------



## catwing

dreaming of summer in the mediterranean ♡


----------



## S.J.

I love Pinky’s new cookie, and I used up all my luck on these cookies I think! No doubles in the box, and the five star item!


----------



## Tsukuri_Yukimura

Looking at these pics…why is PCs items so much cuter that NH?


----------



## Roxxy

Just love the new event furniture  just playing around and thought camp looked cute


----------



## S.J.

Roxxy said:


> Just love the new event furniture  just playing around and thought camp looked cute
> 
> View attachment 440579


It looks stunning! Especially with the sky backdrop!


----------



## Bobbo

Roxxy said:


> Just love the new event furniture  just playing around and thought camp looked cute
> 
> View attachment 440579


I really like that tree that’s almost center in the foreground!


----------



## Roxxy

Bobbo said:


> I really like that tree that’s almost center in the foreground!


Thanks, I think it was from Apples Glacier Cookie (someone please correct me if I am wrong )


----------



## Roxxy

Just playing around with the new event items. I always like using hydrangea stuff


----------



## Roxxy

Just playing around sorry  i shouldn’t post until I am happy with my campsite so a little update, promise it’s the last one


----------



## Foreverfox

Visited my lovely friend @Roxxy today! There was a heavy meteor shower!


----------



## Chrysopal




----------



## Roxxy

Spent all my leaf tickets on the new lone starry cookie. I got so many of the floating twinkling stars most of my campers will get one 

I desperately want the starry lantern gondola but no luck. Happy with how it turned out so far. Will keep playing around with items but just wanted to share how my new campsite looks


----------



## Roxxy

Summertime beach club vibe! Just had to update camp with new event items and old favourites. Wish real me could be there


----------



## JemAC

Recently updated my campsite to fit in with summer and after saving up my stamp cards for almost a year I finally got hold of the 5-star item from O'Hare's Cookie once it restocked recently - then actually managed to get two more 5-star items in my monthly cookies, which is probably all of my gold item luck used up for a year, so had to try and fit them all into my camp 
(I'd already got the background terrain when I received the lighthouse from the cookie so I'm just going to subtly ignore the fact there are now two lighthouses)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

lmao why is Sasha here twice


----------



## JemAC

Thought I'd share some recent photos from my current Autumn/Fall campsite before I move over to a Winter theme later this month


----------



## Roxxy

Camp definitely a winter wip  but so excited today on one of the villager maps I got Audie!!


----------



## Foreverfox

5 star item party! 




5th anniversary screenshot!




Thanksgiving party!




I invited Chrissy 




Sentimental villager 



Adorable new paper!


----------



## Legend Of Cats

I haven’t logged into pocket camp in a long time. I decided to decorate for the holidays and I had no clue this sled would fly up with Punchy in it! 
I wish acnh would implement more items that villagers could interact with.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi

I got the iPad I wanted and have been playing Pocket Camp TONS, I decorated some!


----------



## Legend Of Cats

Caught Lily having fun


----------

